# Matt's Quest for Size and Strength Now disicpline Madcow 5x5 Bill Starr Routine.



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Chaps,

I've been training for about 5 months seriously now and I am into Powerlifting, it's somewhat difficult because I've started from absolutely no sporting background at all. My current status is:

Height: 6'2

Weight 90kg

I'm pretty lean, really but My goal is to get top end of 100kg class or around the 110kg class depending, what I feel more comfortable at. I'm 20 years old, and my goal is to become a sporting powerlifting icon, like some other Drug Free Powerlifting World Champions like Andy Bonner. I will be keeping regular updates here, and importantly I will be uploading videos here and there off my lifts. My current routine is Madcow I am doing. I've got a moderately strict diet, and I'm trying to eat in excess of 3500-4000 calories a day. And 200-300grams of Protein.

I decided to join this forum to get some decent respectable advice from some strong, genuine people, and hopefully people will be keen to see my journal I'll try make it as interesting as possible.

My long term Goals are to win trophies and stuff at powerlifting in the GBPF or BDFPA both I'd love, to hold records. Targets are as follows:

Deadlift 300kg

Squat: 250 Unequipped

Bench: 180 Unequipped

Total: 730kg total at 90kg in the GBPF or BDFPA.

I look forward to hearing from people and hope I can get lots of decent advice and motivation and encouragement to fullfil my long term ambition.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay Chaps First Session of my new Routine Madcow:

Felt quiet good as I've only did loads of volume of hack squats and such like on Wednesday. Here is workout:

Bench Warm Up:

Bar 1x5

1x5 40kg

Work Sets:

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 75kg

1x5 85kg PB by one Rep

1x2 90kg Video to follow:






Squats:

1x5 bar

1x5 40kg

Work Sets:

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 100kg

1x5 110kg

1x5 120kg PB video to follow :





not the easiest set in the world think my technique was quiet good.

Bent Over Rows:

5x5 70kg

Sit Ups 4x8

Hyper Extensions 2x8 Bw plus 10kg Very strict sticking to my routine.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Really happy with my form used both legs to rack off got it lower down the delts went wider and knees stayed out if I say myself fantastic squatting. This is btw a follow on jounal, the New me, the New goals, and most importantly beating the bad habbits.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Really happy with my form used both legs to rack off got it lower down the delts went wider and knees stayed out if I say myself fantastic squatting. This is btw a follow on jounal, the New me, the New goals, and most importantly beating the bad habbits.


 good to see a change of routine and attitude, i think a more basic routine will suit you mate, imo you were doing some exercises that just wasnt needed for your goals. squat technique looked alot better than the last vid i saw, only thing i would say is to try to get the bar comfortable on your back before you unrack it cos you still seemed to shuffle it a bit. good work and good luck


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ahhh so this is where youve been hiding lol!! Squats and bench looked good. I hate to break it to ya but youve started way too heavy so will probably stall straight away...you shoulda asked me as I did run this same routine for about 10 weeks...you definitely arent supposed to be doing heavy doubles!

You are supposed to start it 4 weeks away from hitting a PB so by week 4 or 5 you are hitting or breaking a pb based on 2.5-5kg increments. Not only this but youre body has to adjust to squatting 3 times a week and pressing 3 times a week as well as deadlifting 2 days after heavy squatting and immediately after light squats in day 2. You probably knew all this as i did tell you before but as always wanting to lift heavy as possible as soon as possible.

I woukd suggest a deload and start it again with the right numbers but doubt you will listen so goodluck with this


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Ahhh so this is where youve been hiding lol!! Squats and bench looked good. I hate to break it to ya but youve started way too heavy so will probably stall straight away...you shoulda asked me as I did run this same routine for about 10 weeks...you definitely arent supposed to be doing heavy doubles!
> 
> You are supposed to start it 4 weeks away from hitting a PB so by week 4 or 5 you are hitting or breaking a pb based on 2.5-5kg increments. Not only this but youre body has to adjust to squatting 3 times a week and pressing 3 times a week as well as deadlifting 2 days after heavy squatting and immediately after light squats in day 2. You probably knew all this as i did tell you before but as always wanting to lift heavy as possible as soon as possible.
> 
> I woukd suggest a deload and start it again with the right numbers but doubt you will listen so goodluck with this


That went down well:whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Been training massively hard and preparing possibly for my first comp in the GBPF DRUG FREE in June 17th. The problem I am having is that I will probably be the weakest C***t in the junior weight class at 93kg. I will make sure I am 92kg before the comp, and try eat big fry up before it etc.

I need 382.5kg for qualifying in the 93kg class, which does not seem alot but I've been at it only 6 months. After another six I am seriously wanting some big **** numbers. My Squat is probably improving the most will be doing some Racks and Cleans and FLoor Deads on Saturday so will update then I will ensure My technique stays solid as I am doing this now, and Pausing on the bench etc.

Here are a couple of recent vids.





 1x6 on 110kg

1x3 on 120kg This was last week.






1x1 on 130kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Subbed you slag


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Subbed you slag


Hi there!

Thanks mate, much happier with my technique dude, good not my strongest day, will be training saturday on racks and deads. Must admit I am quiet looking forward to my comp!:laugh: As long as I don't pull out!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got a link to the comp Matt ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/calendar/ViewCalendar.aspx?id=319


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

evening ginger bollocks :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> evening ginger bollocks :thumbup1:


Evening Big Man! 

Is that Ginger and proud AYE! :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Evening Big Man!
> 
> Is that Ginger and proud AYE! :confused1:


it can be ginger and strong if you stick to a routine :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> it can be ginger and strong if you stick to a routine :lol:


These Legs are not built like a sparrow!

Well I am meeting up becuase as I said there is a comp on 17th of June and I want to be doing it!

It's going well Ewen weighing at 91kg to 92kg.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> These Legs are not built like a sparrow!
> 
> Well I am meeting up becuase as I said there is a comp on 17th of June and I want to be doing it!
> 
> It's going well Ewen weighing at 91kg to 92kg.


no more like chicken legs 

keep at though and you can get as strong as your brother .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :I would think and hope to be a Multi world champion,

You have to bare in mind two things here. A) I didn't come from any training or sport background he did,

B) He's a few years older.

C) I've been training half a year he's done well over a year!

I want to get as strong as I can for my own pleasure off lifting Big Weights.

My competition is me myself and I. NO One else, although that Division Deadlift record does look a juice one to go for! 200kg in the 93 class.

I will see how it goes with my 3 sessions left if I do this comp!



Mate my legs are about 25 inches I don't think that too bad dude. 16- 16.5 calfs I don't work them at all. Do ONE!!!!:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hench legs bro :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> :thumb :I would think and hope to be a Multi world champion,
> 
> You have to bare in mind two things here. A) I didn't come from any training or sport background he did, Yeah I got the sporty genes unlucky
> 
> ...


Oh and you've got fat 25' legs :lol:

But in all honesty Moggs go for this comp give it your best shot I'll come support you if you want, if you don't want me there I won't go but can we try and egg each other on instead of bitching for once??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah ginger bollocks work with ya bro not against him , its not his fault your ginger


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> Yeah ginger bollocks work with ya bro not against him , its not his fault your ginger


werent you recently 'outed' uhan? :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> werent you recently 'outed' uhan? :lol:


I think giving my bro stick about it makes him feel better about having a ginger nutsack himself :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck 

Are you doing 5x5 on deadlifts too?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Good luck
> 
> Are you doing 5x5 on deadlifts too?


Don't be fooled by thread title Cub :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am Yes Cub, But obviously trying to peak for this comp.

Right today was quiet rare for me however felt good to be sweating with everyone else in the gym, was good to have some actual powerlifters up there.

Ski for 10 minutes

Row Machine for 10 minutes

Tricep Pulldowns:

1x10 on 25kg

1x10 on 25kg

4x10 on 55kg

Single Arm Barbell Rows:

1x10 on 24kg 55lbs

1x10 on 24kg 55lbs

2x10 on 25kg These felt all really easy, my rowing as got fecking much stronger, done a few on 90kgs. I must stress I can't wait until Saturday. ( Alot depends on this deadlift session!

Dips:

2x10 on BW fairly easy.

Some Ab Work:

2x15 on crunches.

Finished with some stretching, nothing to challenging as I really want to hit it hard on Saturday! I just hope the gym is quiet! :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio !?! - What sort of powerlifter are you !!!???

Strange session there Matt


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ski ? you mean you bent over in the showers and gave `pleasure` to 4 men :confused1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> ski ? you mean you bent over in the showers and gave `pleasure` to 4 men :confused1:


I am pretty unfit my fitness goes up my lifts will go up!

And I don' t know what that machine is called. I'd leave the last comment to you I hear you've got experience!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I am pretty unfit my fitness goes up my lifts will go up!
> 
> And I don' t know what that machine is called. I'd leave the last comment to you I hear you've got experience!


i could teach you a few things , like how to stick to a routine :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

:lol: Bob has invested in an indoor ski slope now?? The [email protected] wouldn't even get a few more collars when I asked!!

Moggs you're 4 weeks out you wanna do squat, bench, deads and thats it pretty much. Too late to get strong just time to consolidate what you've done in the past and work on some singles, doubles & triples.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: Bob has invested in an indoor ski slope now?? The [email protected] wouldn't even get a few more collars when I asked!!
> 
> Moggs you're 4 weeks out you wanna do squat, bench, deads and thats it pretty much. Too late to get strong just time to consolidate what you've done in the past and work on some singles, doubles & triples.


but he wants to [email protected] guys off in the showers :confused1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Morning breakkie:

2 Coffee's

BIG bowl of cheerios

Yoghurt

Protein Shake

Massive fry up.

Off to gym in about 2 hours.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

19/5/12

Bitterly disappointed today everything went hard and slow. My next deads want to be better than this or I won't be competing.

I did put abit of pressure on myself but I genuinely feel I am stronger that what I achieved today.

It was a short session because I was F*** off that it went so wrong!!!

But here's what I did.

Floor Deads:

1x3 on 70kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x3 on 130kg

1x2 on 160kg not as easy as normal.

1x1 on 180kg Fecking grinded it out but it was a smooth pull at least. However I wanted to triple up on 195 to 200kg but it was not going to happen today. I am not sure I've had long enough rest but basically it wasn't a good day and in honesty This comp is looking unlikely.

Racks: (Pin 2)

120kg x 5

150kg x 2 like my life depended on it normally can pull 190 for reps and sets on a good day so I assume today was a bad day.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right off to Gym tomorrow for Bench and Squats, Have got some more information that knee sleeves are allowed Quality, perhaps I can try get near that divisional record!

I need a 427.5kg total unequipped going to be tough, but can only give it my best try I suppose. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning Breakkie:

two coffee's

Cerel big bowl

Bacon sandwhich

yoghurt

Protein shake:thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/adidas-Base-Lifter-Weightlifting-Suit/dp/B005LBAS50/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1337594828&sr=8-15

Thats the one I got you can get a cheaper one from strengthshop


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Session today:

Bench

1x5 bar

1x3 on 50kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x3 on 65kg

1x2 on 85 (paused) not tremendously easy, and not totally fresh, but it's looking like a 2nd lift unfortunately.

Squats:

bar x 5

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 110kg

1x3 on 125 raw! PB More in tank but will do when I do my deadlift session, this week. Happy ish with progression for my comp in june, although it's going to be hard. Then again I will be only one in it thats trained for so little time.

Pendlay Rows:

2x5 on 70kg

Shoulder press:

2x8 on 40kg easy.

Some tricep pulldowns, and that's about it for my session, so funny 4 chavs in gym today, doing benchpress, Struggling with 40-50-60kg I ask myself why don't you lower the weight! But then again we've all been there.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right Session today:
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Jumping up and down, Will get some video's Doing Deadlifts Today, but in my garage so I've got to remember it's touger out there with the deficit and weights mightly close. But Doing that with some front squats,

Will post some videos Later


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Put wood or something under the weights to raise to normal height


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right,

Good session in garage, considering if I had an longer rest good it would of been ****ing a massive session. Here as follows:

Deadlifts:

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 110kg

1x3 on 130kg

1x2 on 150kg

1x1 on 175 PB

absolutely huge PB in garage by 15kg Absolutely massive PB NO joke it's a ****ing hard lift in the Garge each side is at least 1 foot closer that a normal PL deadlift and it's lower to the floor ask my BRO or Dad, really happy with this words can't discribe, I just can't imagine if I had a longer rest what I would of pulled well would of repped it because almost did a 2nd but dropped it at knees.

It's almost a axle deadlift.

When I did 180kg I did 160kg in the garge, Who knows this divisional deadlift record might becoming a reality.

Front Squats:

1x8 on 40kg

1x8 on 40kg

1x8 on 40kg

Felt my legs working too, so getting all the muscle's involved now,

2x10 Pull ups.

1x6 chin ups:

Quiet a short session but it was a great one and by far my strongest.

Look forward to my next deadlifts in the gym on a proper bar and height.

Even my dad only did 171kg in garage and on a bar he did 200kg ages ago, and 192.5kg So proves the Garage is much harder deadlifting. 

Tried my singlet on today for deadlifts, it's a large and feck it's tight around my big legs.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right,
> 
> Good session in garage, considering if I had an longer rest good it would of been ****ing a massive session. Here as follows:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Nice deadlifting grogga could be a 200+ pull coming! Were you doing them from the floor in the garage or books underneath?

and you can't do 2 x 10 pullups you're too fat I wanna see this


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice deadlifting grogga could be a 200+ pull coming! Were you doing them from the floor in the garage or books underneath?
> 
> and you can't do 2 x 10 pullups you're too fat I wanna see this


Yeah off the floor mate.

Yeah I will show you how to do pull ups.

My back was pumping like ****


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah off the floor mate.
> 
> Yeah I will show you how to do pull ups.
> 
> My back was pumping like ****


Nice work!

Yeah right you do know what a pullup is right?

Oi I just tried calling the house and you didn't answer I'm getting some stuff delivered tomorrow so make sure you're up and in OK?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done ginger bollocked Moggsy.

Do you reckon the deadlifts are harder in the garage than on a proper oly bar ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well done ginger bollocked Moggsy.
> 
> Do you reckon the deadlifts are harder in the garage than on a proper oly bar ?


Don't ask him that!! If I hada penny for everytime he said how hard they are in the garage...........


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't think I ****ing NO so.

It was to be doing it though, because Unless I Pull 190-200 deadlift I won't be qualifying which will be ****!

My dad use to do reps of 10 on 180 out there, and back then He would have a top end of 220 plus.

Well put it this way You wouldn't do what your 1rm is in the gym, on that lift in our garage so yes it is a tough bitch!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't think so I ****ing know so Tass.

My dad use to do sets on alot on 180 out there and that is when he was doing 220 plus top end. You would do more with a proper bar and from a proper height. Trust me!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

But your dad hasn't got ginger bollocks power .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

It's good to know really I should be wearing a XL singlet just because my legs are so tight in a large.

haha

That tell's me it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> But your dad hasn't got ginger bollocks power .


Ewen you jealous that I've got bigger legs then you, you baldy haha:beer:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen you jealous that I've got bigger legs then you, you baldy haha:beer:


lol but you've got moobs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Which mankini did you get Moggs. A ginger one I hope


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass at least Im not shaped like a doughnut!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

No but you have the intelligence of one :lol:

You do know the stinglet you got is meant to be super tight don't you .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

My knee sleeves seem good and are allowed on the GBPF raw think it could give me alittle etc.

I can't wait to I surprise people. For all of you dicks out there, I will be lifting my ****ing guts out in this comp. Perhaps some surprises will be able. Anyone know where I can get some smelling salts from?! Could do with some for training and comp.

Looking forward to my heavy squats end of week and Bench.( Light) working on speed technique and pausing.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Just got to ensure I don't end up in the next weight class up that would be a **** mistake, got to stay in 93kg class.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Trained deads in garage today mate with my thin bar and gotta agree with you it's a lot harder that with Olympic bar! Trained light for deload but still felt it!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I can't wait to I surprise people. For all of you dicks out there, I will be lifting my ****ing guts out in this comp. Perhaps some surprises will be able.


Who's this aimed at? You seem to have a lot of hatred built up and a big chip on your shoulder for someone so new to lifting. Lighten up you big oaf everyone wants you to do well


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Trained deads in garage today mate with my thin bar and gotta agree with you it's a lot harder that with Olympic bar! Trained light for deload but still felt it!


What you go up to MikeMull, Yeah it's a good way to train mate, makes the weight dead as hell, with NO Spring.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> What you go up to MikeMull, Yeah it's a good way to train mate, makes the weight dead as hell, with NO Spring.


Only 110kg mate as its my deload week but like I said it felt like more!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff Mike,

I am not doing much for 91kg bw.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff Mike,
> 
> I am not doing much for 91kg bw.


I've read your sessions your doing ok!!

Where and when's your comp?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I've read your sessions your doing ok!!
> 
> Where and when's your comp?


Hi Mike,

Here is LINK to my comp on Sunday 17th of June! http://www.gbpf.org.uk/calendar/ViewCalendar.aspx?id=319 My Next Squats I will wear my knee sleeves and Singlet might aswell get use to using it as I've got to wear it in the comp.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Here is LINK to my comp on Sunday 17th of June! http://www.gbpf.org.uk/calendar/ViewCalendar.aspx?id=319 My Next Squats I will wear my knee sleeves and Singlet might aswell get use to using it as I've got to wear it in the comp.


Was wondering the other day how I'd compare, I'm about 200-300kg short of a British qualifying score lol! Oh well!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah it's not easy.

But You know who gives a **** at the end of the day It's competing and learning If I do that then I know it's fine. I have high expectations if I don't get them it could be my first and last PL comp and possibly the shortest career doing comps.

I've got to really hit things hard.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah it's not easy.
> 
> But You know who gives a **** at the end of the day It's competing and learning If I do that then I know it's fine. I have high expectations if I don't get them it could be my first and last PL comp and possibly the shortest career doing comps.
> 
> I've got to really hit things hard.


Why are you always contradicting yourself? You've just said its about competing and learning then said if you don't do as well as you want you won't compete again :lol: You're 20 years old with years of training ahead even in 5 years time you'll have years ahead of you. Just train take things as they come and most importantly enjoy it otherwise whats the point!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fair Point Ben!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks forward to his next session off Squats and Bench, and will try out my singlet to see how it all is and that, and my knee sleeves.

Just come back from a cycle to Farnborough and back, so hot outside I had to take my top off. Hopefully that's burnt off 300 calories.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

How did squats and bench go today mate? How were the knee sleeves?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:cursing:Right Yesterday's Session:

Something I don't understand my Bench has gone down quiet alot, could be several facts, a) I am lighter weight/ B) I'm over training it C) I don't fecking know.

1x10 bar

1x5 40 kg

1x4 50kg

1x3 on 70kg

1x2 on 80kg Felt Hard. What I can't understand is I'm sure on a harder bench in the garage I've done 10 on 75kg and have definitely done 3 on 85kg , What the **** is going on it's worrying. :cursing:

Did tricep work and assistances after.

Disappointed session I just hope I've over trained. Perhaps on the day I will do better. :confused1:

1x2 on 80kg Video. (Paused). I have asked and apparently it's just got to stop on the chest! Then obviously they say PRESS! It is hard to get the right position at the gym because you have to lift it off and forwards before being in the right position.

Well it will please some people!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought you were heavier than you were before? Probably just overtrained it or a bad day. Make sure you're fully hydrated in this weather lots of water! You've got what 3 bench sessions left before comp? I'd personally work on a slightly longer pause in training than those you've done there as you could get a much longer pause than that and better to be prepared! Also where a heal for benching it will help with drive your set up for those benches was crap no drive and no arch that could be another reason why it felt heavy.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree about being dehydrated I can't get enough fluids in this weather! Also maybe slightly overtrained going for he big weights each week.

Is it a proper Olympic bar and bench in your garage, mine isn't so I have to adjust the weights accordingly.

Why do you think anyone would be happy with you struggling, I don't agree! Everyone wants you to do well! Even your kid!

I think there wasn't enough pause there mate and they would have failed, sorry!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes Think I am going to have to re adjust MikeMull your right, probably Perhaps I could bomb out my first comp, The bench in my garage is very narrow about half a foot 6 inches wide that's all. And a thin Bar, I will not bench until next week now anyhow on my day off with Squats. Not looking forward to my comp at all to be honest, but I've paid the entry fee now LOL so abit of a dilema.

I'm sure I'll be alright on the day, hopefully you don't have to give your openers in the weigh in otherwise I am not going to know. What to go with.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

First lift you you an easy weight just for a score , second you match pb , third you go for a new pb .

Could see your little ginger balls pressed against your single :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Powerlifting's a funny old game.

It's all macho shifting serios amounts of weight and they make you wear a ****ing leotard !!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Powerlifting's a funny old game.
> 
> It's all macho shifting serios amounts of weight and they make you wear a ****ing leotard !!!!


Yeah but I got an adidas one so I'm still trendy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

A leotard with three stripes


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> A leotard with three stripes


I was gonna get the cheap one moggs got but this guy really didn't sell it for me :lol:

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/singlets/lifting-singlet.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Do they male ginger bollock leotards


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Do they male ginger bollock leotards


They have extra protection/layers to stop the ginger whiff seaping out I heard


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I was gonna get the cheap one moggs got but this guy really didn't sell it for me :lol:
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/singlets/lifting-singlet.html


Defo not!!! My eyes are bleeding after looking at that!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol you need to delete this video from your journal right now before I disown you as my brother!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oooooooooooooooooh aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh oooooooooooooooooo :lol: :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> lol you need to delete this video from your journal right now before I disown you as my brother!!!!!


Wouldn't bother me shouldn't you be working then? Must be quiet


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You don't have to come on my journal I'd rather you didnt'!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> You don't have to come on my journal I'd rather you didnt'!


was that aimed at me ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

No its aimed at my brother!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> was that aimed at me ?


I think we both know who that was aimed at :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> lol you need to delete this video from your journal right now before I disown you as my brother!!!!!


What vid did I miss?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

After my Session today It's time I re- think this comp! My hypothesis stands currently that the comp is not on, I'm just not ready for it and I don't wish to make myself look like an idiot. I've some reason got progressively weaker, and no that basis, I'm not doing it!

My other issue is that, I've over trained so much, and now i've come to a problem were obviously I won't get stronger but weaker due to trying to kill my sessions to often.

I mean I have only got myself to blame but I should know better, it's obvious that I've over trained because weights I can do are twice as hard. My last deadlift session was Tuesday so why the **** do I do it today it's just STUPID!

Here is what I did anyhow:

1x4 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 105kg

1x3 on 135kg

1x1 on 150kg

1x1 on 170kg Harder than it should of been.

1x1 on 185kg failed didn't move off the floor, but back didn't feel great. Deloaded to do speed on 115kg and that barely moved. I am now not going to train for legs or back until next Sunday have a good rest, because I've been ****ing nailing it something badly.

Didn't bother with anything else as I lost total enthusiasm.:laugh:

I might aswell go back to my routine now anyhow!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BOTTLE JOB!

Just rest 10 days before your comp and you will find the old strength you built up. Today was meant to be squats so why did you deadlift?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you havent overtrained your just fatigued rest until your comp .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> you havent overtrained your just fatigued rest until your comp .


You think I should do no more Deadlifts now until my comp, just do Bench and Squats My plan is to do nothing after the 7th so I have 10 days rest.

So will do bench and squats on my day off next week wednesday. What do people think perhaps light deadlifts on 3rd of June? Any advice on this would be nice!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what date is your comp we`ll work it out .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I think its more in your head than your training! Just think positive, you've got the weights!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb:



ewen said:


> what date is your comp we`ll work it out .


Ewen My comp is 17th of June Sunday.

Off On wednesday doing Squats and Bench, with light assistances.

Enjoyed a lovely BBQ yesterday lots of protein, and alcohol , Along time ago I thought I'd never get to 93kg now I'm fecking struggling to stay at 93kg 14stone 6lbs, I went to Fleet and back today which was about 6 miles there and back. Just doing as much cardio as possible at the moment.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Todays Session:

Squats:

1x6 bar

1x3 90kg

1x3 110kg

1x2 115kg

1x1 on 125kg Not sure what happened today, apart from the fact I was almost suffering from heat exhaustion in the gym and my back felt fecking iffy are many part of my problems. It's somewhat frustrating that I've not gone about this comp in the right direction, what is giving me the creeps is where my strength has gone, I can simply nullify it that it's I've overtrained too much too soon. My lifts are worse than they were and I'm feeling the effect after each workout. With my work aswell, I had to do heavy lifting Yesterday up and down stairs in a basement where there was little oxygen.

I took a second and hit the safty racks which made matters worse, just aswell they were there tbh.

Apart from the fact my lifts are ****, is almost a biggest off putter. Most women will be in 10 of my bench, raw, squatting as much as me if not more and deadlifting a little less than me. :thumb:

Front Squats:

1x4 on 60kg, need need to find away of my wrists stop hurting me it's serious pain when doing front squats need to find another method or just suffer the pain.

Stiff Leg Deadlifts:

1x8 on 60kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 100kg

Bench:

1x5 bar.

1x5 40kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x2 on 80kg Paused, not particularly easy. :cursing: I feel so fecking old that my strength is so weak and can't explain where it's gone.

Pendlay Barbell Rows:

3x5 on 60kg keeping perfect form.

1x5 on 60kg

Ham Curls:

1x8 on 80kg I assume each plate is 10kg and I had 8 plates

1x8 on 80kg

Pretty disappointing things are coming so close to my comp now.

Won't be doing anything until Sunday Now! :innocent:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Lots of Protein, today and had a ice cold bath, looking forward to getting back on Matt Griff's Routine he planned me, And hoping to see some great gains within the next 6 months!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Rest up for a few days m8, recover.

The heat does take it out of you m8, ive noticed a loss in strength and stamina through the heat. I can never eat right when its hot, just bits and bobs through the day and that takes its toll aswell.

Rest up, re focus and go.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave said:


> Rest up for a few days m8, recover.
> 
> The heat does take it out of you m8, ive noticed a loss in strength and stamina through the heat. I can never eat right when its hot, just bits and bobs through the day and that takes its toll aswell.
> 
> Rest up, re focus and go.


Thanks Dave Mate,

As I've got abit older I've really got competitive specially at powerlifting, I think it's got something to do with I've never done sports and never been great at them, and I see potenial in this sport to be quiet good long term.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right Moggs so you've got 2 more deadlift sessions, 2 more squat sessions and potentially 3 more bench sessions till your comp (thats factoring in 7-8 days full rest). You don't really wanna go heavier than your opener from here on in so based on openers of 125, 80, 170 I'd drop weights abit for next squat and deadlift session work up to maybe 110 for a double or triple (or some singles) and work on feeling depth and technique. Then week after work up to a single on your openers. Then rest for comp. With bench I'd make next session speed work then work up to 70-75 for double or triple then last bench a single (or a few) on your opener 80.

Whatya think?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Right Moggs so you've got 2 more deadlift sessions, 2 more squat sessions and potentially 3 more bench sessions till your comp (thats factoring in 7-8 days full rest). You don't really wanna go heavier than your opener from here on in so based on openers of 125, 80, 170 I'd drop weights abit for next squat and deadlift session work up to maybe 110 for a double or triple (or some singles) and work on feeling depth and technique. Then week after work up to a single on your openers. Then rest for comp. With bench I'd make next session speed work then work up to 70-75 for double or triple then last bench a single (or a few) on your opener 80.
> 
> Whatya think?


****ing hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm is what I think!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> ****ing hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm is what I think!


whatya mean? Lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Adrenaline is mega pump really looking forward to my comp now!

Me thinks big lifts are on there way, looking forward to squats and deadlifts this sunday he hope the weight will do the talking.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Adrenaline is mega pump really looking forward to my comp now!
> 
> Me thinks big lifts are on there way, looking forward to squats and deadlifts this sunday he hope the weight will do the talking.


Its good your pumped for the comp mate  Dont go above your openers now!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am not but I'm hoping the deads will feel like 140- or 150 I'm going abit closer with the feet now! trust me this weekend will be the weekend that 170 will be getting fecking beat by me.

All my muscles are strong enough I feel, as long as I rest totally it's all game on!

I won't be going above my openers now! But on the deadlift will determine my 2 lift attempt depending how 170 feels on Sunday!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats your planned 1st 2nd an 3rd lifts ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> whats your planned 1st 2nd an 3rd lifts ?


Well Ewen,

Squat opener will be:

1) 125 but when I did 3 on this in gym last week they were easy and had more.

2) 130 This Would be a PB

3.) Maybe try 140

Bench:

1. 80

2. 85

3. 90

deadlift:

1. 170

2. 185

3. depends if 2nd attempt is easy or if I do it!

3)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt, I'm not gonna be able to make the comp mate. Make sure you get vids bro !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Matt, I'm not gonna be able to make the comp mate. Make sure you get vids bro !


No Worries Tass, I'd rather go alone probably anyhow than have support, due to the fact, I like to be independent, I'd rather not get lifts when I'm alone that when there is everyone there etc, it becomes a distraction, perhaps another time anyhow mate!

Thinking of going to the gym tonight after work actually been 8 solid days rest since my last deadlifts and I'm feeling up for it tonight, although my fecking feet are killing me. Be a good 4 days rest from my squats to should ready to fire on all cylinders.:laugh:

Will go later tonight when the gym is empty.


----------



## Manners (Oct 16, 2007)

bro you need to work on Bench Press form (like me) I was benching about the same as you a few weeks ago and since addressing form I've pretty much added 15kg to my Bench almost over night.

This helped me a lot:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/dave_tates_sixweek_bench_press_cure

P.S. I'm of a similar build to you I'm 6'4 at about 106kg


----------



## Manners (Oct 16, 2007)

And very long limbs!!!!


----------



## Manners (Oct 16, 2007)

Have you ever tried Box Squatting? They are great for taller lifters and to teach you how to Squat properly - just make sure you do them slowly and controlled (except for the explosive part) so your not bouncing the weight about! and keep everything tight!!

http://stronglifts.com/build-explosive-strength-how-to-perform-box-squats/


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Guys chuffed to hell with my workout today: all round felt good.

Deadlifts:

1x3 on 60kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 110kg really getting my hamstrings legs and all muscles into it, flying off the floor.

1x3 on 140kg

1x2 on 155kg still going pretty quick.

1x2 on 170kg **** me is that right, pretty comfortable, someone ****ed the recording up unfortunately, but nevertheless with good technique clean pulls. and **** I'm just getting my old self back, felt really good today, and A FEW up there to motivate me definitely looking good for a PB I feel on deadlifts he hopes! :thumb:

Squats:

Also felt good got a couple of videos on this did these myself otherwise these would of ****ed up!

bar x5

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x2 on 110kg video to follow firing it up!






1x2 on 125kg pretty comfortable especially seen I've just done heavy Deadlifts so it's all fantastic to go. Video to follow:






Lat- Pull Downs:

1x12 on 50kg

1x12 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

Pendlay Rows:

2x5 on 60kg

Finished with some Hyper extensions 2x10 on bodyweight, felt okay, and some Power Shrugs. Really happy session glad I went today, and was fantastic to get some encouragement from the gym owner and some other guys up there I know!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right sharing wine with my mother, and sharing set me for 2 Which I have ordered. so that should be a nice treat and wash down nicely. Can't ****ing wait!

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY! 

Calories here I come.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lifts look good bro hope you keep that positive mentality... Can only serve u well goin forward


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait to be upto the levels you are with my lifts!

Need to nail my diet then with anyluck the weight will come.

Good luck in your comp mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Can't wait to be upto the levels you are with my lifts!
> 
> Need to nail my diet then with anyluck the weight will come.
> 
> Good luck in your comp mate.


Thanks Marrsy you'll get there be patient mate!

I don't think my lifts are particularly good. But got to start somewhere!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your lifts are good to you and thats all that should matter , be proud of them and believe in yourself .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> your lifts are good to you and thats all that should matter , be proud of them and believe in yourself .


Cheers Ewen if I can qualify, then I can do the British in 6 months time, under 20's wouldn't that be fantastic?!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well this has been an enjoyable read for a Saturday night when there is nothing worth bothering with on the TV..... good to see you are keeping focus despite the odd wobble.... I'll keep you posted about the 17th but am not promising anything !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

its amazing how much difference, having your head in the right place and approaching a lift with a positive attitude can make, easier said than done I know but your recent PB's must help :thumbup1:

With only two weeks to go, shouldn't you be taking it easy and training light?

Wish you all the best mate, I'm sure you'll make some big numbers on the 17th


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good depth mate a2g!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> its amazing how much difference, having your head in the right place and approaching a lift with a positive attitude can make, easier said than done I know but your recent PB's must help :thumbup1:
> 
> With only two weeks to go, shouldn't you be taking it easy and training light?
> 
> Wish you all the best mate, I'm sure you'll make some big numbers on the 17th


Thanks man, I am doing so now mate yeah!

Looking forward to it!

ANY IDEAS what I can eat before my comp and during what sort of foods should I be onto!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lots of porridge and haribo .

pizza the night before is good .

start carbing up that week and stuff your face then on the day more carbs .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lot's of complex carbs and some honey in the morning of comp,with no protein at all


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Lot's of complex carbs and some honey in the morning of comp,with no protein at all


Hit wrong button!!!

But plenty of mixed fats too,thin/thick


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Cheers Ewen if I can qualify, then I can do the British in 6 months time, under 20's wouldn't that be fantastic?!


What body you registered with ?

I'm lifting in my first comp on Wedensday, it's just a RAF one so there will be a mix of people who are good/bad at lifting.

I have read the paperwork and if I get decent I can apply to compete against the yank armed forces in the states paid for by work. I would have to register with a recognized civilian powerlifting federation though and don't know the first thing about them.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Guys Much appreciated!

Marrsy I am registered with, the GBPF

It's not too bad £40 membership!

Yeah think I've got weight to play with so it's all good!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What dates the comp again matt? What's the procedure when you check in ie weigh in, drug test, what can you use as unassisted is it just belt only or chalk, wraps etc?

Are you and Ben in same federation? That would be interesting if he went up to your weight class wouldn't it! I predict a riot!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> What dates the comp again matt? What's the procedure when you check in ie weigh in, drug test, what can you use as unassisted is it just belt only or chalk, wraps etc?
> 
> Are you and Ben in same federation? That would be interesting if he went up to your weight class wouldn't it! I predict a riot!


Hi ya Mike,

The procedure as I know it is. Weigh in between 8:30am to 10:30am although I will be weighing in early. Then I can eat well etc etc before my first squat attempt.

COmp date is 17th of June! Sunday!

They normally Drug test at the end of the day at random, this is obviously just incase if they did it early then people might try taking something before there lifts!

ALso Unassisted is Chalk, Belt, and Knee Sleeves, and singlet of course.

He is in a different association, and doubt he could get up to 93kg, he is a junior andyhow under 23 in my association, and I am under 20 this year! I'd just go next weight class up.

Too look sizeable really I need to 100kg off solid granite! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good in here matey. Gonna have a butchers thro when l get 5 mins mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Right,

Did a session in the Garage today as what I wanted to do I could do in there. Did Bench and some front squats etc etc.

Warm Up Squats:

1x6 on 25kg

1x6 on 25kg

Bench:

1x6 on 25kg

1x4 on 40kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x3 on 70kg

1x4 on 75kg much tougher bench Very narrow :






1x4 on 75kg

Incline Bench:

1x5 on 60kg

1x6 on 40kg

1x6 on 40kg

Skull Crushers:

1x10 on 30kg

1x10 on 30kg

1x10 on 20kg to failure

Curls:

2x10 on 25kg

Front Squats:

1x8 on 45kg

1x6 on 60kg

1x3 on 90kg Previous best I think was 5 on 80kg. My chicken legs are getting abit stronger now Ewen, I barely do these either but after comp going to add them in alot, as it's making a huge overal difference.

Video to follow:

As you can see it's low down so it's too difficult to put it back on the stand as it's a short bar, therefore it was easier just to drop it after the 3 rep LOL, have to be careful though.

Quiet a happy session, Time to eat and rest now!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

1x3 90kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How can you lift in that mess. Tidy it up !!!!!!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How can you lift in that mess. Tidy it up !!!!!!!!


Yeah Tass, Garage is a tip sh&te everywhere.

I can really see my lifts coming on after comp with Because I'm going to do fronts squats alot. Which is in Matt Griffs Routine he did me,  it will be back to that afterwards.

Going to have a big plate of chilli and rice now YUM YUM!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

been threatened with `further action` by matt unless i remove the video so video removed .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What vid? What was it?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mike never you mind.

What you think of my Fronties?!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work on the front squats, :thumbup1: not the easiest exercise to do


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> been threatened with `further action` by matt unless i remove the video so video removed .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: further action obv meaning a good ole a$$ rapin


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: further action obv meaning a good ole a$$ rapin


lol dont think your lad likes me .

he cant have a laugh he gets all serious .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Mike never you mind.
> 
> What you think of my Fronties?!


Impressed by the front squats mate! Good weight, I'm far to unflexible to do them like that!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Impressed by the front squats mate! Good weight, I'm far to unflexible to do them like that!


It's probably just your to muscle bound, I don't have that problem yet!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> It's probably just your to muscle bound, I don't have that problem yet!


Definitely not that mate!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I want to get up to a 150 front squat mate!

Really going to train ****ing hard after this comp. Got really motivation and determination going to seriously change my diet and keep it ****ing strict, and try get much more protein down me!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice work fella......work hard and you will get to where you want to be, I have this saying I read somewhere which I think sums it up,

"It's not who is going to help me, it's who is going to stop me"

I like that and I think about it everytime someone puts me down. Keep going dude...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Used focus today,

And it calculated the norm for me!

BMI 25.6

Slightly Overweight.

Calories Your Body Normally Burns Each Day

Based on your body and lifestyle information, your body burns 3616 calories each day. If you eat more than this amount on average each day you will gain weight. However if you eat less than this amount on average each day you will lose weight.

:laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Last session before comp! ON heavy Squats and Bench!

Squats:

1x4 on bar

1x3 on 60kg

1x2 on 110kg

1x3 on 125kg Video to follow:






Bench:

1x4 on bar

1x4 on 40kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 80kg Not too bad but not as easy as it should be! To mind about this comp, apparently now there are only 19 people.

Front Squats:

1x4 on 60kg

Incline Bench:

2x8 on 30kg

Seated Pully

2x8 on 50-60kg.

End of Session not too bad,

as I went up to 115kg on Thursday and heavy deadlifts.

One light session of bench on tuesday I mean like 30kg.

And some fecking light squats withg 40kg

Not long til the bench now!

Bad News today Went in Boots this morning on some scales: Stripped down to shorts socks and T- shirt and I had the following stats:

Height: 6ft 2 and a half.

Weight: 87.2kg 13st 10lbs this was a huge shock to me! Got to bulk and get up to at least 91kg really even if fat to try get my bench back!

Body Fat %: 13%

BMI: was 26 which apparently is just over weight

Looks Like I can do double bodyweight plus abit, and 1 and a half times on the Squat!

All in all I am pretty ****ing weak!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I suddenly had this vision of the other shoppers looking on horrified as Matt stripped down to his undershorts in the middle of Boots to weigh himself.... :lol:

Well young man you'd better get eating!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session matt, good luck with the comp! Just get yourself carbed up the weight will come on! Think KFC is calling!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right Last session before comp! ON heavy Squats and Bench!
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


good effort mate, is the comp next sunday?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> good effort mate, is the comp next sunday?


Yeah mate it is!

Sort of looking forward to being on stage!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Great squats mate, pity we dont live a bit nearer to have a training session together.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah It is mate!

I got a few people I train with now on Thursday nights, a bunch of powerlifters. One guy is M3 53 years old and he is a strong bastard drug free

287.5kg deadlift

160 bench

225 squat raw

and a few my age so it's good training with them, spear you on etc etc.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

They spear you? Fukcs sake that's a bit harsh!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah It is mate!
> 
> I got a few people I train with now on Thursday nights, a bunch of powerlifters. One guy is M3 53 years old and he is a strong bastard drug free
> 
> ...





mikemull said:


> *They spear you?* Fukcs sake that's a bit harsh!


 :lol: .. well I suppose it's one way to ensure you keep increasing the weights!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> :lol: .. well I suppose it's one way to ensure you keep increasing the weights!


That is easier said than done Greshie!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice squats there mate, pretty sure I got my form nailed now so just getting the weight back up!

What's your PBs for the big three ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Nice squats there mate, pretty sure I got my form nailed now so just getting the weight back up!
> 
> What's your PBs for the big three ?


Marrsy let me tell you after my comp just then NO pressure.

Today so Far my diet as been as follows:

Triple Sandwhich pack. Pack of Crisp, and bottle of coke.

4 creatine tablets.

Protein Bar

Whey Protein.

4 scoops with two scoops of ice cream, 1/4 of pint of milk.

Bowl of Porridge

Scrabble eggs ( 5 off with two slices of wholemeal bread.)

12:30pm snack will be rice and 2 chops! And another Protein Drink! and a handful of brazil nuts.

Although I am abit lighter than I was before I am genuinely stronger, apart from bench.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Evening snack.

Takeaway curry,

Chicken Madras.

3 onion barji's

chicken tikka

bottle of coke

mushroom rice

Went down a fecking treat!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Is thinking about claiming a divisional record on the Deadlift possibly depending how it goes!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Those squats look awful mate,keep your line of vision up,don't let your top half drop or you will injure yourself soon,it is better than before but unsafe,is your lower back a little weak?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Subbed. Good luck with it!.Inspirational stuff. Just what I need. :thumbup:

Will.follow this routine after hols. All the best!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Subbed. Good luck with it!.Inspirational stuff. Just what I need. :thumbup:
> 
> Will.follow this routine after hols. All the best!


Yeah mate thanks dude, It's been a tough hard 7 months of training will be 8 months end of June. Really hope to hit some sort of mark. This 10 day rest off deadlifts and 8 days of bench and squats should make a tremendous difference. Just trying to bulk up now and put some weight on!

Might claim a divisional under 20's record even if it only lasts a month I can say I've set one sad I know but!



Rob I am actually doing a routine Matt Griffs has set me up.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Feels bloody weird not training for so long. But also feels good my body clearly needed the rest and it has and is being rested at the right time!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

When's your comp is it Sunday?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

HI mike,

Here is the link http://www.gbpf.org.uk/calendar/ViewCalendar.aspx?id=319

Woking Power Press Gym mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

So tomorrow then, good luck mate hope all goes well and you get the record your after.

Get some pics and vids on ASAP when your done!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> So tomorrow then, good luck mate hope all goes well and you get the record your after.
> 
> Get some pics and vids on ASAP when your done!


Cheers dude.

Looking forward to a tough day, but I will be puting all my hard work into it!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck fo tomorrow mate, is someone gonna film your lifts?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah

they will do mate!

thanks Mike.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Matt.

Wanna see vids !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best tomorrow .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> All the best tomorrow .


Cheers Ewen, thanks bud,

Also thanks tass, much appreciated mate!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow mate!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Matt, good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll do well... 

Look forward to seeing the videos


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do your best Matt. Give it your all.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Do your best Matt. Give it your all.


Cheers for all the support guys, I intend to put 110% effort into it. Can't wait to get that bar across my back, Absolutely love the SQUAT! Not been training long enough for it, but do my best and see what happens. I've got a gut now from eating which is good!

Will be getting an early night tonight!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a learning curve mate, it takes great courage to put yourself out there, good on you !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smash it buddy , I believe in you .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> Smash it buddy , I believe in you .


Cheers For support Ewen! :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right got an alright sleep.

2 coffees

4 shreddy wheat

and now omelette

Couldn't eat much more as it's so early.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right did my blood pressure this morning. Was extremely high.

142over 54

Palse 90 for me this is 30 plus high! :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Defy gravity buddy .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right did my blood pressure this morning. Was extremely high.
> 
> 142over 54
> 
> Palse 90 for me this is 30 plus high! :confused1:


2 coffees are to blame-stims:whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Cheers for all the support guys, I intend to put 110% effort into it. Can't wait to get that bar across my back, Absolutely love the SQUAT! Not been training long enough for it, but do my best and see what happens. I've got a gut now from eating which is good!
> 
> Will be getting an early night tonight!


Now go prove to us our time has been spent well,good luck


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Damn I'm too late this morning... but go for it Matt, give it everything you've got!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hes just left a message at home saying he weighed in at 89.9kg so hes put back on a bit of weight which is good! Waiting for my dad to come over and we are gonna go give him a bit of support.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He's on his own ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck bro!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> He's on his own ?


Not sure he wanted me and dad there but we're going over anyway  He got a lift in with the organiser who he trains with sometimes but I'll be over to shout obscenities at him shortly :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

slap his ginger bollocks for me mate .


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

He your bro or something wardy ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Results?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:laugh:Right,

Back now, firstly weighed in at 88.2kg so well under the limit but up 1 kg which possibly I thought might help although it did fail to. Right time approached waited for the master's lifts some good weights being shifted.

Went into the warm up room, time approached bit afternoon 12noon or there abouts. Did my warm ups, 60kg x4, 80x2, 100x1/ 110kgx2 not enough time for more due to the short breaks and not enough room for all the junior lifters. All warm ups were moderate, and decided to drop my opener to 120 instead of 125.

120x1 first attempt failed, nervous got the better of me, and it was not good, waited for the down single, squat, went down deep and up, and as I stood up with it the bar fell, sliped from my hands behind my kneck, as it was low down, this really effected me mentally, and emotionally, really ****ed off by this time an easy lift gone down the drain, I guess that was due to nerves and that only, rather than experience, lifters didn't catch the wait, seriously gaulted my back and wristd and shoulder, they ensured I was alright really shook my up as I've done 125 x 3 in training.

First Attempt:120x1 fail

Second Attempt: 120x1 really deep felt good finally got one under my belt Video to follow.

Third Attempt: 130x1 really deep again didn't feel that hard tbh definitely underlifted but just to shaken up to try more, as I was trying to aim to qualify for the Junior British in about 6 months, ****ed of that I didn't hit a PB video to follow:

BenchPress:

Right time came about an hour later, decided once again to play it safe and lower my opener to ensure I got one on the board, done 2.5kg. Warm ups went like this 20kg bar x4, 50x2 60x3 paused, 1x70 paused, that was it didn't bother with too much more what's the point felt warm up enough and back was hurting from that squat accident, coincidentally, the lifters and that hadn't off seen before.

Attempt one: 1x 77.5kg video to follow, very easy I thought quiet happy didn't use to much energy on this one.

Attempt Two: 1x82.5kg, Video to follow, again not that tough really happy I got this which again made sure I qualified, but it's less than I've done in training.

Attempt Three: 1x1 on 87.5kg failed Video to follow, ****ing ****ed of with this, another pathetic display really, and did less than bodyweight on the bench pretty pathetic. Almost got it just seem to run out of steam some reason.

Right time approached it was afternoon now about 1 to 2pm, and deadlifts, came did as follows: warm ups 60x3 easy flying up. 100x2, still going quiet quickly. 120x2 again not too bad, 140x1 oh dear that got abit heavier than normal. 160x1 hmm that should of been easier I think Ooops better lower my first attempt and that is what I did, to 165 instead of 170kg.

Attempt one: 165kgx1 got it 3 whites, video to follow quiet smooth but it wasn't that easy.

Attempt two: 175kgx1 this felt much better got a better position and it went up fairly easy YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Qualified and I've not even equalled PB's that I've done in the gym.

Attempt Three: 182.5kg x1 Yess Got it went bloody fast off the floor but not so fast knee height up, I've really got to work on my lifts Now smash it and hard when I've recovered, If I am doing this british, I want to bench 100kg at least, and 150plus squat, and 200 plus deadlift, I believe this are realistic, if I go up in weight, and have a better day, as today it was not.

Although it was a depressing day really glad I did it I suppose, and good to get great encouragement from other lifters and experienced ones great learning curve, didn't get my target of 400kg total plus but I can say I was down abit. Got to start hitting big PBs and this is going to spur me on alot more.

But I came away with a divisional deadlift record under 20 and a trophy whooooooooooooooooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Video to follow:

vids to follow

Total: 395kg

Squat: 130kg

Bench: 82.5kg

Deadlift 182.5kg


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Matt. The experience will do you good:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Some positives and some negatives. As Mingster says, good experience. Well done Matt. Looking forward to vids


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

well done pal.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done lad! Great experience


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Guys,

Hopefully vids will be on in due course, bet I will feel the pain tomorrow, especially my back!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done Matt .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that has supported me throughout this tough 7-8 months of seriously hard training it's been worth every down and every up and everyone once of sweat, pain and tears.

It's looking up and at a bright powerlifting future perhaps.

Another 120 and I've hit 300kg.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done Matt, your first comp and you have come away with a trophy which is brilliant, but most of all you've gained experience and knowledge that will help with your next competition.... you are on your way now!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done Matt, your first comp and you have come away with a trophy which is brilliant, but most of all you've gained experience and knowledge that will help with your next competition.... you are on your way now!


Cheers Ian,

Yeah, okay underperformed abit, but man I am so determined to improve hugely I will fecking nail it, motivation is key with me and god I am motivated, really want to succeed.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds like you had a bit of a mixed day but Well done for the dead lift and the trophy :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good lad!

You found now you have done one you can't wait for the next ? I'm thinking of entering into one in September but now sure if I will be free.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well done Moggs taken loads out of the experience and most importantly hungry for progress now!

Sorry I've been ****ing around with this vid and ended up getting 2nd and 3rd bench wrong way around but basically 82.5 was passed and 87.5 failed on the day.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done matt! Great deadlifting!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good vid. Wardy, tried to rep you for the vid but I need to spread the love first, coz I know they are hard work and take lots of time (and no fcuker repped me for Ewen's latest. Cnuts!)

Well done Matt. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Not feeling too bad today only area stiff and abit sore is my back. So hopefully I will be able to have a session sometime this week.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good lad, I will check the video when I'm back in the block later.

Wish I could deadlift the same as you!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I feel after a couple of years I can have some very big lifts the reason I do believe this, is because possibly I have found a sport I am genetically made for, why else would I have proved so quick in a short space of time, I was okay at some sports at school, but useless at running, but not too bad at shot put.

The most important thing is I am confident in getting some big ****ing lifts, I have over 3 years before I am out of the junior group that is a seriously long time to improve, as my lifts are still getting better.

I have the full commitment.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Just got to start eating more!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good vid. Wardy, tried to rep you for the vid but I need to spread the love first, coz I know they are hard work and take lots of time (and no fcuker repped me for Ewen's latest. Cnuts!)
> 
> Well done Matt. Onwards and upwards.


Yeah I tried repping you for Ewens vid but needed to spread it around a bit....... Its a fcker what format did you convert it to from windows movie maker?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I tried repping you for Ewens vid but needed to spread it around a bit....... Its a fcker what format did you convert it to from windows movie maker?


I don't convert it. I just 'save movie' either 'For Computer' which is standard def (SD) or lately 'For high definition display' (HD). Then just drop that file onto youtube


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I don't convert it. I just 'save movie' either 'For Computer' which is standard def (SD) or lately 'For high definition display' (HD). Then just drop that file onto youtube


Yeah thats what youtube instructed me to do but there was no 'save movie' option only save project :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah thats what youtube instructed me to do but there was no 'save movie' option only save project :confused1:


Download the latest version. I'ts free from microshaft


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice video. Good effort on all the lifts


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks mate,

might go training tomorrow do abit of cardio and some light bodybuilding stuff. See how I feel might be abit better after ensuring I eat well and get some sleep!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

My targets to try get for the british are 205-210 deadlift, squat 160, Bench: 100kg

470 with the top end and that could see a medal possibly to have a chance!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> My targets to try get for the british are 205-210 deadlift, squat 160, Bench: 100kg
> 
> 470 with the top end and that could see a medal possibly to have a chance!


When's that ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

6 to 7 months from Now I believe roughly.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

With any luck you will smash it mate!

I'm loving my lifting right now, started noticing my body changing and my arms are finally starting to grow! Unfortunately so is my belly lol. I would love to get my bench to 110kg for the RAF lifting champs next June!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> He your bro or something wardy ?


Yeah hes my little (bigger) bro


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Today was only a upper body session keep it to bear minimal and keep it light, or at least I thought so! (HAHA)

Bench:

1x6 bar paused.

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 60kg

1x7 on 70kg really ****ing easy, most importantly I felt the drive, unlike my comp, secondly approached it differently close grip like some big benchers can say seriously think this is way forward for me it feels much better for me personally, my triceps are quiet good and so are my lats really strong on single arm dumbell rows.

Incline Close Grip:

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 50kg

1x8 on 50kg

Tricep Pulldowns:

1x10 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

1x8 on 45kg much tougher, my triceps felt a good burn, and god were pumped up something special couldn't help make sure I was standing infront of the mirror whilst doing this exercise, quiet tight t- shirt on to.

DIPS:

1x5 BW

1x5 BW dieing by this stage.

Skull Crushers:

Kick Backs: 2x10 on 10kg for triceps

1x8 on 25kg

1x5 on 25kg to failure, serious tricep and shoulder exhaustion. :thumb:

One set of Dumb- bell bench

1x6 on 20kg each arm.

Finished with possibly one of my strongest and favourite bodybuilding exercises, and some serious strength on these. Really felt my lats, contracting and tightening each time. GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS feeling.

Barbell Rows single arm:

1x20 on 25kg on Right arm

1x8 on 80lbs yes that right 36.2kg on right arm considerably easier on my right arm.

Repeated on my Left arm NOW!

1x20 on 25kg on Left arm

1x8 on 80lbs yest that right 36.2kg on left arm alot tougher but nevertheless good technique felt it on lats.

Then one set of OHP: 1x7 on 50kg using tiny bit of legs.

Quiet a statisfied session. 

Time for food and rest and protein now!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Going to eat some food and that.

Glad I went to gym today, felt not too bad considering the circumstances,. If I find out what [email protected] at the gym I train pinched those pins I'll have a right go at them just can't believe someone would do that really; Can't say anything to them if they're bigger than me though. I mean it so annoying because the racks are widely used at Bob's gym and they're both gone. Not only that it's a widely used piece of equipement. :cursing: They're NO use without pins it makes the rack totally fe.cking useless LOL.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just found this one Matt.

Well done for the weekend - reps.

Will be following and chipping in as appropriate.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

How's your diet coming mate ? You managed to start upping the protein intake ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> How's your diet coming mate ? You managed to start upping the protein intake ?


Yeah mate, protein intake is soaring now makes a big difference.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright dude , do some light stuff this week otherwise next week will feel very heavy lol


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah mate, protein intake is soaring now makes a big difference.


What kind of intake you upto in grams ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> Alright dude , do some light stuff this week otherwise next week will feel very heavy lol


Yeah Ewen did session this week upper, will be doing some stuff friday, legs and back, looking forward to getting back to routine.

Almost stopped aching now LOL (Powerlifting is a hard life ain't it!)


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Found out my British is in about 4 months or there abouts, got to work my **** off get up to top limit and really work flat out, without injuries, I am aiming for much much bigger things though so should be good, I am hoping to train 4-5 days a week from Next week onwards it's going to be tough but it's got to be done to try make this progress.

It's going to be a tough ask but I am confident I can make the gains that I need to do to have a chance. :thumb: Wish Friday would come around sooner, it's going to be a long tough day in the morning, but I'm going to see how it goes, Hopefully Matt' Griff's routine will continue to make me stronger. It is tough but I'm loving it, anyone that needs help or routine sorting to suit there needs, I would strongly recommend speaking to him he knows his ****ing stuff.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done buddy great effort

good luck with training for the run up to brits and get eating some food


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> well done buddy great effort
> 
> good luck with training for the run up to brits and get eating some food


Thank you so much rick, means alot dude.

Yeah eating like **** now man. I will continue to follow your progress to, What sort of food intake should I look at, I was eating like mad before comp put 1 kg on within a week, I figure need 3500 calories a day tbh, off to bed now, before that though will be a 411 calorie 68gram protein shake.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right went to gym, today was longer session than anticipated, however got speaking to some african matey, who is just started powerlifting, looks like I could have a possible training partner.

Probably was not fully fit and fresh today but I don't give a **** it's more reason to go! HAHA

Squat:

1x6 bar, Wow, that felt so easy.

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x5 on 120kg, actually probably a PB ironically, and I think I am lucky to be more than 60% at my best so so far all good. Good Day definitely 10 there probably if Fresh I mean comp was only sunday so.

Front Squats:

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 90kg PB although only tried 3 before on same weight.

Bent Over Rows:

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 90kg abit dogy form but then it's abit of weight so. Felt it really working lats and upper back.

Cleans:

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg, last rep 5th was like my life depended on it!

1x1 on 80kg failed for **** sake not again. My excuse is again not recovered from Sunday!

Hamstring Curls:

1x8 on 100kg 10 plates each one is 10kg I imagine, probably right as I can do 100 on bar for sets and reps.

1x8 on 60kg

1x8 on 60kg

Good Mornings:

1x8 on 50kg

1x8 on 50kg

Finished with Single arm Rows:

2x8 on 40kg Right arm

2x8 on 40kg Left arm

Right that was end of session, quiet happy done everything I needed to. Power Cleans really are a hard exercise it seems. Probably one of the hardest. But satified session good stuff, had a 3 minute ice bath after training. fuc.k that's colddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

Then ate the following:

4 eggs

1 packet of rice

2 cloves of garlic

8 creatine tablets, two Glucosamine Sulphate, 3 cod liver oil.

two pints of Protein shakes

811 calories

136 grams of protein just those

92 carbs.

250ml milk. Dried milk to.

Job Done, time to have a sleep now me thinks.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Guys Update from Yesterdays sessions:

Still on the planet!

Bench Press

1x8 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

Triceps Pull downs:

1x12 on 40kg

1x12 on 40kg

1x12 on 40kg

2x10 on 12.5kg kickbacks each arm.

Dead lifts on 5 inch block weight on blocks

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x3 on 150kg

1x3 on 180kg not too badly, I would like to think I can get up to 6 on 180 off floor.

1x1 200kg fail, moved abit.

End of session. Will be interesting to know what I Can do off pin two as it's considerably easier. And over half a foot higher, Floor deadlifts I did today were about probably just below mid shin height to about mid shin. SO basically a floor dead-lift really.

Very happy with this session never been so happy as 180kg really didn't feel to bad, although 200kg did feel heavy!! Not too bad as I did serious squats on friday, and only 7 days since my comp! Hopefully when I go up there this week the Rackpull will be fixed. Can't wait to shift some big weights off there, because I don't do alot less off the floor when that improves. As I am dropping it for at least 5 weeks, working on rows, cleans rackpulls, front squats and back.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kickbacks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> kickbacks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tris for the guys!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right Guys Update from Yesterdays sessions:
> 
> Still on the planet!
> 
> ...


 :lol:

id like to think i can walk in the gym on thursday and pull 450kg off the floor but until i do it i cant :lol:

matt how much can you pull off the floor ?

and kickbacks you serious brah ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> id like to think i can walk in the gym on thursday and pull 450kg off the floor but until i do it i cant :lol:
> 
> ...


You know what I did in my comp?!

But who is to say that was my max?!

Where are you going with this?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

optimism is over- rated! LOL:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> You know what I did in my comp?!
> 
> But who is to say that was my max?!
> 
> Where are you going with this?


182.5kg in your comp why do you think you can get 6-7 reps with 180 when you only pulled 182.5kg .

well you said thats your max as you didnt pull more :confused1:

im saying your having a laugh ...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't say I could if you read!

What I am saying I did 180x3 not off the floor but Half way up my shins or there about whether that is easier or not I am not saying. But the point I am making if I wasn't strong enough I wouldn't off pulled 180x3 would I cos I asure you it's not anything like a rackpull lift. NO were near. basically a 50kg plate and 45 plate then the bar with the weight on top. I and I had abit of a heal on shoes and that was just below half way between my shin I'd say. :thumb:

I am aiming for 6 on 180kg is what I want to achieve, didn't say I can do it obviously I can't! But I am saying I might of pulled more if I had the balls to try more!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right Guys Update from Yesterdays sessions:
> 
> Still on the planet!
> 
> ...


you clearly said you like to think you can :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:laugh:Todays Session everyone In Garage:

"Eat your ****ing heart out Andy Bolton."

Kept it light today as Thursday is a serious Session Fronties, Backies, and racks.

Bench:

1x5 on 35kg

1x5 on 35kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x10 on 60kg

1x8 on 60kg All close grip feeling good.

Incline Bench:

1x8 on 40kg

1x8 on 40kg

1x8 on 40kg

Skull Crushers:

3x12 on 20kg

Warm Up Leg extensions:

1x36 on 15kg right leg

1x36 on 15kg left leg.

Squats:

2x6 on 80kg

Job done,

looking forward to Thursday. :thumb:

Oh and finished with a two sets of 10 on 12kgs on the curl! Strong AYe!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you still smashing it mate, how's the diet ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good to see you still smashing it mate, how's the diet ?


Diet is not too bad mate. Looking forward to session tomorrow.

Come ON Thursday! :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:laugh:Right,

Not too bad failed to realised I did deadlifts 3 days ago my old silly brain!

Couldn't do Racks today as it is not ready yet, hopefully tomorrow it will be done. Doubt I will be doing them until Sunday now though.

Squats:

Bar 1x5

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 90kg Strange really didn't feel like I was at my best.

1x5 on 110kg again not feeling overly confident perhaps I've not warmed up yet!

1x4 on 127.5kg Video to follow,





 what annoyed me today is I was hoping it would be much easier and alot more reps my bad. nonetheless it's a PB smashed so go have some!

Front Squats: Decided to do these on the smith I went as far as the smith machine allowed so not quiet to the floor although it's probably just about right, I fecking felt it anyhow.

Front Squats:

1x8 on 80kg

1x8 on 80kg

1x6 on 80kg

1x3 on 90kg

Will prob have to do it off free bar once I find of a way it not hurting my wrist, because I know they were not quiet low enough although I was feeling it on the quads so who knows! 

Want to get up to reps on 110 on front. See vid below 1x3 on 90kg, did alot of back squats first so fatigued by this stage.

Once again video is as far as the smith allows you to go down I'm afraid so couldn't go further than what you see.! :thumb:

Leg Extensions:

2x8 on 35kg Nice and slow really legs burning by this stage.

1x8 on 30kg.

Finished with some curls and calve raises.

Curls: 2x10 on 20kg

Calve Raises:

2x10 on 70kg plus BW obviously.

Job done I suppose, time for food creatine and shake.

Once I get to 150kg for 10 I will be getting somewhere. this 250kg raw squat long term goal is far away, although who knows what I could be doing in 15 years! :thumb:

I know it sounds like an excuse but possibly the session 3 days ago Monday I think it probably has taken 20% off me maybe 15% and did 2 sets on 80kg Tuesday so Thursday for serious session abit soon. Would of been happier with 6 on that 127.5kg but still Maybe next time.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Front squats:

1x3 on 90kg vid below.

Will see what I can get on these next time, without doing back squats first.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back sqats

Butt-wink causing your knees to collapse.

Get a foam roller and work on thoracic spine mobility


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Post deleted matt will pm later from laptop.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Light session today with training partner.

Bench:

1x5 bar

1x5 bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x12 on 60kg

1x5 on 65kg

Not too heavy today although getting fantastic speed off chest. Really going to work my bench tough and hard from now on.

Cable Flies:

1x12 on 17.5kg

1x12 on 17.5kg

1x12 on 17.5kg

1x12 on 20kg

Tricep Pushdowns:

3x12 on 40kg

Dumbell BenchPress:

1x8 on 17.5kg

1x12 on 12.5kg

1x12 on 12.5kg

Deadlifts:

2x5 on 70kg working with speed.

Stiff Leg Deadlifts:

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 100kg

2x8 on 40kg Good Mornings Job Done light stuff, as Sunday I will be doing Racks Front squats and some other stuff. Happy with it mainly a mobility session keeping everything like and to a bear minimal.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Right Did session today, not particularly good but nonetheless,

RackPulls: Pin 2:

1x3 on 110kg

1x3 on 140kg

1x3 on 170kg

1x1 on 200kg

1x3 on 200kg Video to follow:





 PB by alot I think. almost at my strongest.

Shrugs: 1x6 on 110kg abit tough lowered weight

1x4 on 100kg

Bent Over Rows: 1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg

Power Cleans:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 70kg felt alot alot easy than normal I think. One tough exercise.

Front Squats:

1x6 on 30kg

1x6 on 60kg

1x6 on 70kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x5 on 80kg

Leg Extensions:

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

Seated Pully:

2x8 on 70kg

Not too bad, definitely need to work on my racks because as I say all the time, not much weaker off the floor. But lockout wasn't feeling that bad cosidering it's most I've gone up to.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Protein Shake. Two quarter pounders with two rolls perri perri sauce,

Protein Bar. Will go to shop later by some stake possibly. and other bits/


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice lift on the video mate. Keep up the good work!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Nice lift on the video mate. Keep up the good work!


Thanks buddy,

Want to get up to 270kg for reps eventually.

Really going to up the intensity mate.

How is your training going?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> Want to get up to 270kg for reps eventually.
> 
> ...


Going really good thanks mate, did incline DB's this afternoon and got 32.5kg's up for 2 sets of 10, and 4 sets of 5 85kg flat bench afterwards.

Diet still isnt perfect, its hard trying to eat when my girlfriend is round as she eats at dodgy times so i truggle to get another meal in between time to eat with her. Bloody women ey lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep at it matey, it will come.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> Keep at it matey, it will come.


Yeah mate, I know it will I am so determined to succeed I won't and will NOT let failure be an option going to do some benchpress on Tuesday! and light fronts! Trying to train 4 times a week.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Good read Matt well done m8 cant wait to smash some low reps tomorrow 

will be tuning in keep up good work


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

chinup said:


> Good read Matt well done m8 cant wait to smash some low reps tomorrow
> 
> will be tuning in keep up good work


Thanks buddy, my fecking knee is sore but it's going well


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Thanks buddy, my fecking knee is sore but it's going well


Mind your fish oils

Smahed it today m8- you've prob given me motivation for next few weeks cheers- trying front squats tomorrow.... 'I'll be cursing you then lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, lacked motivation but it was a ****ing good session I guess.

Bench:

1x6 on 25kg

1x6 on 25kg

1x6 on 45kg

1x6 on 55kg

1x7 on 70kg

1x5 on 75kg

1x2 on 85kg Paused!

Pretty satisfied with this tbh couldn't of asked for much more.

Incline Bench:

1x5 60kg

1x7 on 45kg

1x8 on 35kg

Back Squats:

1x10 on 35kg

1x8 on 55kg

1x8 on 70kg Delibrate light session as all my effort will be exerted on Saturday for the time of my life.

Fronts:

1x10 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg All pretty easy tbh good stuff, and now rest up til thursday when I will do light bench and light squats, and assistances for upper body.

Finished with 2 sets of curls

2x10 on 12kg.

Now time for food and protein.

Taken 10 creatine tablets to, 5 before and 5 after training. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work :thumbup1: now get plenty of rest


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good work :thumbup1: now get plenty of rest


Thanks Buddy, will do mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's Saturday mate?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Heavy squats and racks and that!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Went to gym tonight for abit of light stuff just to get out really, good to see the WOKING POWER lot up there bunch of great guys and good powerlifters.

Leg Extensions Warm Up:

1x12 on 20kg two legged.

1x12 on 20kg right leg

1x12 on 20kg Left leg

Hacks:

1x6 on 20kg just the runner I don't know how much it weighs will weigh it next time I'm up there it's definitely 10 though at least sure it's 20. anyone know?

1x12 on 60kg

1x12 on 82.5kg plus runner

1x10 on 82.5kg plus runner

1x6 30kg plus runner drop set! :thumb: feck legs burning now.

Incline Bench:

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

Tricep Pushdowns:

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

Curls:

1x8 on 20kg right arm

1x8 on 20kg left arm, **** this arm is weaker last few had to assist abit with right finger tips.

Dumb- Bell Bench:

2x10 on 20kg each arm easy

2x10 on 20kg each arm. easy

End of session quiet satisfied definitely went well, and job done until saturday that is were the fun is going to begin! Because it's going to be a ****ingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg HARDCORE SESSION!!! :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Man i cant even do that with hack squat, i do 5x5 and do it with 80kg-ish

Strong lift for a light day imo


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Man i cant even do that with hack squat, i do 5x5 and do it with 80kg-ish
> 
> Strong lift for a light day imo


LOL,

My legs are really starting to get strong mate, It's so good, felt really quiet good, I mean I had a little rest between so many reps, but still, End of month I will be deadlifting off floor I want it to be ****ing good so got to get it going. I want to do 160kg squat next comp. 200 plus deadlift really working all lifts hard mate, eating loads now to,, it's cool though, love training with those powerlifters I mean one of them is inspirational 53 yrs old getting stronger and has a ****ing 287.5kg deadlift off floor drug free, 360 he's done of pin 2 lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

a drug free floor..wtf?

how's it going you weak ginger tosser?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> a drug free floor..wtf?
> 
> how's it going you weak ginger tosser?


Hello tassy,

Good to see your well fella, it's going grate, my quads have grown 1 inch up to 26 now at the very top.

And getting strong on hacks and fronts so its game on!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

love it when guys say `im drug free` yeah right you mean since yer last jab :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> love it when guys say `im drug free` yeah right you mean since yer last jab :lol:


Ewen believe what you want Steve blackwell is natural he's a genetically gifted athlete he has been training over 35 years mate, he didn' t get it over night, not everyone is on drugs you know!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol dont worry about Ewen Matt... hes just jealous of us drug free lifters  :whistling:

looking forward to hearing about your squat and rack day... I am at the bpc brit equipped finals helping out tomorrow so will be thinking of you lifting for sure...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

a certain long haired guy from manchester weighing 80 odd kg pulling 382.5kg deadlift is also drug free :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumbup1: Right day today:

Squat:

1x5 bar

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 110kg, Fantastic selt extremely strong on this.

1x4 on 130kg PB, Video to follow legs are getting very strong today.






Racks Pin Two:

1x3 on 100kg

1x3 on 130kg

1x3 on 160kg

1x2 on 180kg not any heavy as it didn't feel great.

Floor Deads:

1x4 on 70kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x5 on 140kg got a cold, so happy first floor deads since my comp seen my quads were sore from thursday yeahhhhhhhhhhhh babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy great speed, and much faster on lockout, so it's good, Racks do need work as most I've done of pin two so far ever is 200kg 1x3 on that vid I put up. 

1x5 on 110kg hand forward.

Bent Over rows:

3x5 on 70kg

Power Cleans

3x5 on 60kg very fast of floor brilliant stuff, really happy determined to break over 80kg.

Single Arm rows:

1x5 on right arm on 100lbs **** me that is hard, lowered weight for next sets.

1x6 on 85lbs

1x8 on 85lbs

LatPull Downs:

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

Good session probably one of the best felt pretty ropy today but sheer motivation; got me through it. :thumb:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good work mate but theres no need for you to pi$$ youself


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> good work mate but theres no need for you to pi$$ youself


LOl thanks buddy,

Nah honest when I left it was ****ing with rain, also my sadal was wet and like an idiot I sat on it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done on the new PB :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks buddy,

deadlift off floor felt brilliant today tbh once I got warmed up, me thinks 1 month I could have a punch at 200kg break through, I am so determined to ****ing smash it failure ain't an option.,

Loving the fronties hacks and back squats bench is coming up now weight has increased slightly.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Look like you've ****ed and shat ya self!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session tho!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good session tho!


Yeah not too bad buddy, What's brilliant is I've woken up this morning, pain free, those 2 bottles of win I had last night or most off, has got rid of it all!

I am sweet as a nit this morning!

Had a tough session, but not aching at all.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Alcohol is poison


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Alcohol is poison


Yeah I don't drink often mate, I don't smoke either so.

Going to gym tomorrow, Bench upper and light squats.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right did a small but cool session today.

Squats:

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 70kg

1x6 on 80kg

Hacks:

1x8 on 30 plus runner

1x6 on 60kg plus runner

1x6 on 60kg plus runner

1x5 on 87.5kg plus runner, **** me that was fecking tough I mean tough.

Drop Set

1x10 on 60kg

Leg Extensions:

1x8 on 20kg

1x10 on 20kg

1x8 on 35kg

Good Mornings:

1x8 on 50kg

1x8 on 50kg

1x8 on 50kg

Dumbell Benchpress:

4x8 on 24kg dumbell each arm did 4x8.

Few sets of single arm rows to off bench. 85lbs and 70 lbs.

Happy with this just started doing them, but sure this will spear my benchpress with two arms on hopefully, really isolates the chest and that.

about 1 hour session time for shake and food me thinks.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Yesterday's session.

Didn't bother updating yesterday's session as I felt like ****ing **** still seem abit rough to be honest, but might try make a appearance tomorrow for a session on upper body bench etc, wont be deadlifting until 20th of july Friday. The british is fast approaching but hoping to do it tbh!

Deads Deficit:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x4 on 105kg

1x5 on 125kg standing on two weighted plates to increase the hardness.

1x2 on 170kg off floor.

1x2 on 162.5kg standing on plates and 2 inch heal. **** me it was tough. Going to start giving myself 10 days rest between hard deadlift days just can't recover otherwise In garage weights lower and much closer. Alot harder.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Power cleans:

1x8 on 45kg

1x8 on 45kg

1x5 on 65kg

Incline Bench:

1x10 on 25kg

1x10 on 25kg

End of session, felt ****ing rough and no more than 70% fit. So happy with it, all were easy, coming slower off floor now, and fast at accelarating although that could be due to the front squats and that I did two days ago. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

*Right Yesterdays write up: ** 12/7/12*

Bench:

1x6 on 20kg

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 50kg

1x8 on 60kg (pasued)

Front Squats:

1x6 on 40kg

1x6 on 60kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x6 on 70kg getting Fantastic speed and really feeling my legs getting tremendously strong now.

Ham curls:

1x10 on 4 plates

1x10 on 7 plates

2x10 on 7 plates

Leg Extensions Full Stack!

Nice and light session ticking over, was good and achieved what I intended after catching a 24 hour bad ****ing bug. Just above recovered now! :thumb: Todays Right Up will be underneath.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

13/7/12

Feeling great today and pleased I went, I know Friday 13th is suppose to be unlucky so I was debating not training.

Leg Extensions:

1x8 on 7 plates

1x10 on 12 plates

1x10 on 14 plates Full Stack. I assume this machine might be 5 kg plates so even if that is so that's 70kg. Feel really good and I love the pump and burning sensation. 

1x15 on 10 plates

Dumb- Bell Benchpress

2x10 on 24kg each arm

2x10 on 24kg each arm

1x10 on 24kg each arm or another set after quiet good, really feel it working, hoping these extra things that are on my routine will help my bench and they're proving so at the moment so it's fantastic stuff.

Incline Bench:

1x8 on 40kg

1x8 on 40kg

1x5 on 55.5kg

Rack Pulls Pin 2:

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 100kg

1x3 on 130kg

1x3 on 160kg

1x3 on 190kg These all felt great and as good as it could, mega fast accelaration really chuffed. 

1x2 on 205kg Yesssssssssssssssssssss ****er, finally cracked PB on one of the potentially most unluckiest day of the year that's right FRIDAY 13th. Glad I've finally got over 200kg off this just below knee position, and **** me it was really fast and quite easy acceleration absolutely delighted.

Cleans:

1x10 on 50kg

1x5 on 50kg kept these light as I am deadlifting off floor Friday, really really fast so things are going in the right direction.

Finally Finished with some Rows.

Bent Over Rows:

1x10 on 75kg

1x5 on 75kg.

End of this Month will be 9 months training, aim is to smash 200kg after one year which will be another 3 months and 3 days Which will be October 16th Tuesday 2012 that will be my 1 year up of hard dedication.

Great session today one of the best and really delighted I went, the guy I train with guys woking power lifting lot on Thursday the 53 year old has inspired me, he trains 4-5 times a week I am trying to do the same if he can surely I can I am 33 years younger christ. :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

*1x2 on 205kg*

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What routine are you doing Matt?

Leg extensions 2 days in a row?

Nice PB !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What routine are you doing Matt?
> 
> Leg extensions 2 days in a row?
> 
> Nice PB !


Hello tass,

A routine Matt Griffs gave me, He's been very hepful and inspirational mate, really helped me get much stronger and much much more to come dude. I'm loving my training, and I am training 4 days a week now!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Chaps did a heavy ish session tonight squats and speed bench!

Felt pretty lethargic today but nonetheless like a warrior I cycled myself to the gym, I am doing about 24 miles a week to the gym, 3 there and back, 4 times a week. Here is my session.

15/7/12

Squats:

1x6 on bar, 20kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 110kg ****ing really quick from the whole feeling it on every set really mastered my technique now it's feeling fantastic.

1x5 on 125kg. Flying up yeah felt damn good.

1x4 on 127.5kg again feeling tremendously strong, and not even really built up a sweat.

1x10 on 90kg

So very happy didn't want to go OTT, as deadlifts on Thursday off floor and want to push it so keeping fresh as possible, next weekend or next week, I will be trying for reps on 137.5kg if possible seriously think there are a good damn few on todays performance there in the tank on that weight, 

Bench: (light)

1x6 on bar 20kg

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg, just working on sheer speed of chest.

Tricep Pushdowns:

3x12 on 22.5kg

Floor Deads:

3x5 on 70kg working on speed ticking over.

as said making conscious effort to train 4 days a week now, I decided it's time to ****in man up!!!! :thumb:

Baby these 26 inch quads are getting ****ing strong now!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right did a session today was good actually and felt very easy the floor deads as easy as they ever have so I guess that's an improvement LOL/ Didn't want to push it as I deadlifted heavy 6 days ago did heavy squats 2 days ago and racks 4 days ago, So obviously I wouldn't be at my strongest yet it was still easy which is ****ing promising. Technique felt as good as ever to. Now slow off floor and accelerate from the knee up which probably is not a bad thing.

Warm up

Leg Extensions:

3x6 on various weight:thumb:

Deadlifts off FLoor:

1x3 on 60kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 120kg

1x3 on 140kg,. Actually felt abit sluggish although I simple put it down to not quiet warmed up which prove correct.

1x4 on 160kg, Yeah baby getting great accelerating from knee up those cleand and racks have considerably helped!

1x3 on 165kg, **** me, double checked was definitely that, felt fantastic and not anywhere near my MAX AT ALL. Keeping great technique ensure I slowly get it going, but mind set was to get good speed off floor like my first set on 60kg and tbh it ****ing did go quick as it ever has, so I wouldn't mind betting the way it felt, I could probably deadlift 190 now tbh. The more I get off those racks the stronger I will get off the floor as it is proving so.

Bent Over Rows:

1x6 on 70kg

1x6 on 70kg

1x6 on 70kg

Stiff Leg Deads:

1x8 on 70kg

1x8 on 70kg

1x8 on 70kg

Hamstring Curls:

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg

Finished with some Lightish fronts:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg getting great speed, felt funny, tried holding it the bodybuilding way and must say if you get use to it would be much better. 

I will ensure I am 100% fresj for next floor, deads, And trust I will be tripling some good decent weight,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just checking in mate, see your still smashing it !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just checking in mate, see your still smashing it !


Thanks Buddy,.

Yeah it's going fantastic mate. Deadlift and squats anyhow are going tremendously well. Hoping to triple 190kg in a good few months. Will probably in 9 days go up to 175 and just slowly increas it mate. Just had some chick wraps, now eating some eggs and a protein bar. Trying to train 4 days a week mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you`ll be catching your lad up now wont ya ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> you`ll be catching your lad up now wont ya ?


Mate I aint particuarly bothered I am concerned with my goals what I lift, I am 20 years old, I have along path to follow. And if I achieve something that know one else does in my family then great if not then so be it, Although I am only one to have qualified for british under 20's.

I got to train hard if I want a chance of getting top 3 in brtish possibly,

I am considering doing that comp.

I am in competition within myself that's as far as it goes, if people want to try be competitive against me then they're wasting there time. :rockon:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There was a young man named Matt

Who likes to have sex with his cat

The cat was fat and shat on the mat

So matt now has sex with a rat


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> you`ll be catching your lad up now wont ya ?


He's stronger than me probably and of course hes competitive with me hes my little bigger bro lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right today's session was light fronts and heavy bench:

I must stress first time I've been over 70kg on the Bench since my comp, good a time as any I suppose to do it in the garage it was tough as it is the **** bench,

Bench:

1x8 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x6 on 70kg

1x3 on 80kg Paused looking like 90kg will be cracked soon, it's too reps harder at least in garage.

2x6 on 50kg close grip

1x3 on 75kg close grip

Incline Grip:

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 50kg

Fronts:

1x8 on 50kg

1x8 on 50kg

Leg Extensions:

2x10 on 10kg single legged.

2x10 on 15kg curls two arms.

Just a tick over session Saturday is were the fun will begin, Heavy Squats at the gym and racks and fronts. Let the Fun begin will probably get a few videos.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How is it harder in the garage ? 80Kg is 80Kg is it not ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How is it harder in the garage ? 80Kg is 80Kg is it not ?


good point actually !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How is it harder in the garage ? 80Kg is 80Kg is it not ?


He always stresses how hard it is in the garage lol but yeah it is tough the bench wobbles and the bar is like a broomstick


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Go halves on an oly setup


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Go halves on an oly setup


I'd love to have the works, a cage, proper bench decent deadlift bar and a load of oly weights but its not cheap!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I'd love to have the works, a cage, proper bench decent deadlift bar and a load of oly weights but its not cheap!


The initial outlay certainly isn't cheap, but in the long run the investment is well worth it, if you can find the money!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greshie said:


> The initial outlay certainly isn't cheap, but in the long run the investment is well worth it, if you can find the money!


Yeah i know you will get the money back in gym fees within a few years but i do like getting out the house and training with mates and at different gyms. Not to.mention when i eventually move out there will be arguments about who keeps the power cage


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I got bench, Olympic weights and cage for about 55 a month over 12 months. Pays for itself really after a couple of years


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I got bench, Olympic weights and cage for about 55 a month over 12 months. Pays for itself really after a couple of years


And retains a good resale value.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I got bench, Olympic weights and cage for about 55 a month over 12 months. Pays for itself really after a couple of years


i think thats the same one i want, it comes with 145kg. me and the mrs have been arguing about it for a couple of months now, and im losing at the moment cos i wont give up my gym membership, she reckons i cant have both but i reckon il have it before the year is out


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

you got the same bike as me. Might as well copy me on the gym as well

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php#


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right quiet a fantastic session today almost as good as could of been on everything. As I went to must I have on all three exercises. Got some cool videos too. YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Going to go for a 20 mile round trip bike ride tomorrow. got to get my ****ing cardio better, bit of an unfit bastard currently, starting to see my abs though:thumb: Me thinks I might ache tomorrow. LOL>



Squats:

1x6 bar

1x5 on 60kg all going great so far.

1x3 90kg, this some reason wasn't going that good easier enough though.

1x3 on 110kg that's better speed feeling good now starting to warm up me thinks.. Good my training partner arrived this time so was abit of encouragement etc, as we've both novices but I am stronger than him not on the bench though.

1x2 on 120kg yeah felt great really strong from the whole knew it was going to be a good session.

1x1 on 140kg PB think maybe a few more, but not sure, didn't want to risk as this is most I've done, also didn't fancy getting stuck in case I couldn't do it. Maybe I can do 3 or 4 on it Yeah right! hahaha Least I am one that does not do those ****ty half squats you see people doing LOL Video of 140x1 to follow





 Please be the judge could I off done more,

1x3 on 135kg PB also Video to follow:






Racks PIn Two:

1x4 on 70kg flying up.

1x4 on 110kg getting fantastic speed.

1x4 on 140kg again speed is getting so good from here now.

1x3 on 170kg

1x4 on 190kg good stuff.

1x1 on 210kg YESSSSSSSSSSss you sla.g ****in.g PB so chuffed Video to follow.





 Drop set

1x4 on 170kg

1x3 on 140kg hands forward.

Floor Deads:

1x4 on 70kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x4 on 120kg fantastic speed and brilliant technique and position.

Bent Over Rows:

1x6 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 90kg form went abit but not too bad really. :tongue:

Leg Extensions:

2x8 on 45kg

1x10 on 35kg

Hamstring curls:

2x10 on 6 plates

1x10 on 8 plates.

1x6 on chin ups

Fronts:

1x6 on bar

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 70kg

1x3 on 100kg video to follow:






Great session and totally thrilled it was tough as it ended up beating about a 2 hour session LOL.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry for.hijacking Matt. Everyone looking at weights AVOID POWERHOUSE. They are terrible. A few searches on here will give you more insight

Edit. Great fcuking session Matt!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done mate, looks like your enjoying your lifting right now :thumb:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good on ya


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys yeah, really pleased with my progress it's going great.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks guys it fantastic encouragement


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Always envious at the depth of your squats ... well done Matt


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.gbpfsoutheast.co.uk/records.html

Take a look!

I will cherrish this moment while it lasts.

Will be a massive difference in my next comp on 8th of sept British.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> http://www.gbpfsoutheast.co.uk/records.html
> 
> Take a look!
> 
> ...


Always good to have recognition !

You should have mentioned that peeps need to click on the under 20 to see you


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good training mate! Reps for your PBS!

Why different shoes for fronts to normal squats?

Do you have a set routine you follow now? If so I'd lie to see it?

Great going matt!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good training mate! Reps for your PBS!
> 
> Why different shoes for fronts to normal squats?
> 
> ...


Hello Mike, Thanks dude, yeah I'll have to send ya the routine perhaps Matt Griffs created it for us. I think few months I will hit 150kg on squat raw for reps I mean I think I could of doubled 140kg in that video. Looking training, he really did nail my weaknesses, and yeah front squats I used those shoes as they have more spring to them.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Just read most of this Matt, some really impressive progress on your lifts mate. I will use it as some added motivation to kick my own a$$ into gear and up my Dead's and Squats... especially my squats as i'm still in the girls part of the gym when doing these 

Will sub in! Keep it up mate!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Great thread this. You obviously have the right attitude so best of luck to you


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well done on the squats Matt!

Check my progress thread, I did proper squats today for the first time in a long while!!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Yesterday's Session:

*24/7/12[/**B]*

*
*

*
Dumbell Bench:*

*
*

*
1x10 on 25kg*

*
1x10 on 25kg*

*
1x10 on 25kg*

*
1x10 on 25kg*

*
1x10 on 25kg. All good strict on Each arm.*

*
*

*
*

*
Tricep Pushdowns:*

*
*

*
3x12 on 22.5kg*

*
1x12 on 3/4 of the stack*

*
*

*
*

*
Incline Bench:*

*
*

*
1x8 on 40kg*

*
1x8 on 40kg*

*
1x8 on 40kg*

*
1x6 on 50kg*

*
*

*
Seated OH Press:*

*
*

*
1x8 on 30kg*

*
1x8 on 30kg*

*
1x4 on 50kg*

*
1x8 on 30kg*

*
*

*
Bench:*

*
*

*
1x6 on bar*

*
1x6 on 50kg That was it nothing spectacular as I wanted to reserve some energy for today which I will write up underneath.*  * That and it was to warm.*


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Chaps Went to gym today with my old man. Who was also pretty strong today.

Deadlifts:

1x4 on 60kg

1x4 on 90kg

1x3 on 110kg

1x3 on 140kg

1x2 on 160kg

1x3 on 175kg






Very good got video and felt possibly 1 or two more in tank. I don't think 200kg is to far away, did heavy squats and Racks Sunday to, bare that in mind and Front squats.

Racks Pin Two:

1x6 on 120kg

1x5 on 145kg

1x5 on 120kg

Bent Over Rows:

1x10 on 60kg

1x9 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x4 on 80kg

Squats:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg just keep these all lights as I don't do heavy compounds in same session felt good today and heaviest I've been on floor deads since my comp so all is good.

Hamstring Curls:

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

That was it job done and very satisfied and felt very strong today considering, also my knee is bloody hurting. 

1


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Give those Matt - 180K is in there already I reckon...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Give those Matt - 180K is in there already I reckon...


Mate I've already done 180 plus.

IN My comp I did 182.5kg But I think I could of dug possibly 5 out on that 175kg.

Can't be far away from 200kg.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good strong lifts there Matt. Plenty more in the tank on the deadlift for sure


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

maybe just maybe could of got 5 but defo 4 .

well done though ginger bollocks :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Right Went training for Upper body today. ( I had to remind myself Nope I am not a BB)

Bench:

1x8 on bar paused.

1x6 on 40kg

1x6 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 77.5kg Paused felt great from the chest, can't understand were this surge has come from felt fantastic and pretty comfortable, I know bodyweight has gone up fractionally, but not signifcantly perhaps most of it is muscle, was getting good arch up and doing the inhaling lowering down to chest, feet nicely back, fantastic strength and got it in right position which seems fundamental on the Bench.

1x4on 77.5kg paused great didn't fancy risking another one on my own there today, but still probably a big improvement I'd imagine, up to where I was pre comp, so glad it's coming back. :thumb:

Incline CLose Grip:

1x8 on 50kg

1x8 on 50kg

1x8 on 50kg

Tricep Pushdowns:

1x10 on full stack to heavy cheating abit deload.

3x12 on 32.5kg

Skull Crushers:

1x8 on 25kg

2x12 on 20kg first time I've done these for awhile but they're coming back, as now it's time to get my ****ty benchpress up to the three figure mark. Winds me up going in the gym seeing skinny [email protected] benching 100kg even in **** form yet I can't so really spured on to hit 100kg.

Front Raises:

2x10 on 10kg each arm.

Curls:

4x12 on 12.5kg Each arm so 2 sets of 12 left and right arm basically.

Then finally finished with some Calf Raises; 3x10 on 100kg.

Job done, kept in simple today and chuffed hit a mildstone on bench, as it's clearly my weakest link, Going to eat big now and rest up, work tomorrow and Saturday and should be off Sunday, so will try smashing legs and back saturday Squats and light bench, possibly go heavyish on squats we'll see. Would love to hit 150-160kg in this comp in September, going to really ****ing try go for it. I am confident it's a possiblity, but realistically probably 150kg is far more likely.

ANyhow will be updating it and possibly getting vid up Sunday so I'll keep ya all informed time to eat some junk food.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

All looking good Matt !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work matt. I am on phone at moment, but I do my skull crushers with my elbows further behind my head so that the pressure is never taken off my triceps,will try find YouTube link later. For me I think it really activates the muscle.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good session Matt. Don't worry about the skinny [email protected] lifting 100kg with sh1tty form. Keep cracking on and keep your form strict and you'll be outgrowing and out lifting them in no time!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right feeling good now, few days rest, more than normal, but wanted to ensure this as today, I will be leaving to go to gym at about 9:30am, I basically will be doing heavy squats and racks light floor deads. Competition is approaching but I am feeling fantastically confident this time, NO nerves at all. I genuine think I have top 3 chance of getting a medal in british. Should get my invite in the next 2 weeks, right see ya lads later, will report on session later on.

Had a good breakdfast so I am already to fire on all cylinders.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right went to gym today, and everything that went wrong could of went wrong and did go wrong.

Squats:

1x5 60kg, didn't feel too bad but difficult to tell really.

1x5 on 95kg, this surprisingly felt heavy new it wasn't going to be a good day, didn't seem to have the same drive today from the bottom, inter mid section.

1x4 on 115kg

1x3 on 125kg

1x2 on 135kg felt like a tone, didn't and couldn't understand, I can simply put it down to a mental block today, and maybe the deadlifts I did on Wednesday don't know why else, because the week before I did 135x3 pretty easy few more in tank today probably wasn't the case.

140x1 took it off the racks, it felt like 200kg, re- racked and took it off again, didn't bother going down whats the points, it wasn't going to happen today clearly. Not sure this comp is going to happen, worse session on squats I've had what's gone horribly wrong here?

Racks Pin Two:

1x4 on 70kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x3 on 115kg, this was wierd not surprising as I forgot to put a 15kg disc on one side it was meant to be 130, that explained why one side went up quicker than the other. didn't notice til 3 rep LOL.

1x3 on 130kg

1x2 on 150kg didn't feel tremendous.

1x6 on 175kg felt much better not too bad at- all.

1x200f glued to pin 2 position , yet I've done reps easy on this before. and 210. Off this position.

1x180kg, never not managed to do this, but it wasn't budging at all. I am tempted to have a month off soon. to re gather my throughts and come back strong I hope don't know if this is a good thing to do.

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg even these wern't as easy as normal. :cursing: really peeved though from the poor squat session, I am just a weak bastard it's annoying. Really wish I started lifting weights when I started chess, I could of been a world champion possibly by now, because I started chess at 11 years old. so I would of been lifting for 9 years if I started powerlifting by that age instead of 19 years old.

Leg Extensions:

1x10 on 45kg

1x8 on 45kg

2x10 on 30kg this exercise actually felt the easiest LOL, hasten to say it was what I used the least weight on.

Front Squats:

2x8 on 60kg

2x8 Hyper extensions to finish, bitterly disappointing session, I seriously hope I don't get a repeat performance, just felt tired in gym today couldn't stop yawning, which is a terrible sign, perhaps I should ask why am I doing this sport?! :confused1: I am just going to put it down to overtired last few days not got back from my new job til 7-8pm at night leaving house at 6am so it's been tough but can't ****ing use this as an excuse.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

We all have bad days Matt ... and if you are tired it's bound to have an effect on training ... so don't be so hard on yourself and don't doubt yourself either... progress isn't a straight projectory upwards , there are dips and peaks on the way up


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

listen to Greshie .

we all get days like that

2 dead lift workouts ago I went to lift 180kg and I could not even move it off the floor, next session, 185kg flew up no problem.

Just write the day off as a bad one and don't let it mess your head


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stop fcuking whining we all have bad days even guys that use gear have bad days .

if you want to be the best you have to live sleep dream and train as the best .

all or nothing .

now stop the negative bullsh1t and make your next session the best session so far , if it means eating more then eat more same for resting .

stop putting yourself down and man up get your head down and succeed .

do it ginger bollocks :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

As said pal, everyone has bad days. Tiredness or not eating right all have their factors. Take it like a champ, move on and be better next time.

Good reading so far!


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> stop fcuking whining we all have bad days even guys that use gear have bad days .
> 
> if you want to be the best you have to live sleep dream and train as the best .
> 
> ...


this^

Take a break, chill watch some Olympics then get mean :angry: and Smash it


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Guys.

It's just so annoying, nothing more depressing feeling really up for a session, get in the gym, and you just don't perform, Perhaps I need to up my CREATINE levels. HAHA. Maybe next week will be better. It is going to be hard but then I suppose it was never going to be easy was it.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Now I Am stuffing my face with a big curry. got now to get up for work 3-4am in morning cycle 3 miles to get the coach, then wont get back to 4pm over, all next week most of anyhow, going to be tough, and early nights and bed for me.

Means alot guys thanks for all the encouragement,.

Probably will be feeling better next weekend, perhaps as it's in Horncastle some you guys up north can come watch me in the Brtish if your off that weekend, it's down in lincolnshire


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Cheers Guys.
> 
> It's just so annoying, nothing more depressing feeling really up for a session, get in the gym, and you just don't perform, Perhaps I need to up my CREATINE levels. HAHA. Maybe next week will be better. It is going to be hard but then I suppose it was never going to be easy was it.


no mate not for anyone and the stronger you get the more strength you want making the whole thing even harder .

your doing well we all have down days but you`ve got ginger bollock power you can do it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't worry about the bad day Matt.

Everyone has bad days, chin up and keep pushing hard!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right absolutely knackered today left house at 5am and didn't get back to 5pm, 6 mile ride today to, and would be another 6 going to gym, so decided against it, but will do some training in garage, had loads to eat and coffee's and I'm still shagged to put it crudely no energy today, and it was meant to be heavy bench. Will is tough in garage but I will write up later, Not to optimistic but going to smash it anyhow.

Saturday is heavy squats and floor deads. I hope it will be a good day.:laugh:

will update later/


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right did session today.

Bench:

1x6 on 40kg

1x6 on 50kg

1x6 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x3 on 80kg

Incline Bench:

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

Deadlifts:

1x8 on 45kg

1x8 on 45kg

1x8 on 45kg

Curls:

3x10 on 10kg two arm curls

Behind Kneck french press standing.

2x12 on 10kg

session eneded felt ****, absolutely knackered and will be now going to bed, absolutely shattered, work and cycling is ****ing me up. having to get up early I tried eating alot and it's making me feel worse. Also getting know sleep. Won't be training anything know til saturday. This session will be make or break, if it goes well then I will do this british, if it doesn't go well, on Saturday I will be having a long break off lifting weights.

So it's rest up eat and hope it is good for saturday, cos atm I am just knackered not sleeping properly, and having to get up stupid o' Clock, and not get back til 5-8 pm .

Adios I am off to bed.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right did session today.
> 
> Bench:
> 
> ...


Don't be such a drama queen! 7am-2pm is a nice shift you'll get a good session in before the crowds once you get used to waking up early.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Your putting too much pressure on yourself m8. The change in work routine is obviously a big factor, but as long as you are putting the time in results will come eventually. Consistence is key m8, your body will adjust and it will get easier.

Dont be loosing the head just becuse you have had a couple of **** sessions, stay focused and do what you can do m8. Rome wasnt built in a day.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shifts are horrible mate. Im on them myself, trust me. You will find a way around it to get se good sessions in.

Keep your chin up and keep training hard, maybe take a week off and then get back into it full steam ahead!

You'll cane it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stop being a fcuking pussy sort it out and get cracking , your on course for lifting in the BRITISH how many people get that chance .

matt your a strong lad but your head needs to be strong .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

100% agree with this ^^^


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Time spent focusing on the bad on your life is catabolic at best.

Be happy.think happy and win the war.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Time spent focusing on the bad on your life is catabolic at best.
> 
> Be happy.think happy and win the war.


Liking the use of the word catabolic in this! Love catabolic and counter-productive, we need to use those words more!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Honestly Matt the slightest hiccup and you all for throwing the towel in !

You need to perservere, you'll get used to the work hours, and then you can fit the training in accordingly, you are not the first person on here who has to fit training in with long hours, so stop being a drama queen (thanks for that Wardy :lol: ) and start thinking how to deal with the issue.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Come on Matt, get it together! I've worked s1tty shifts/night shifts before so I know how detrimental it can be to training. Unfortunately though most people on here are in the same boat and can't afford the luxury of full time training without having to work.

Life gets in the way sometimes, it's just the way it is, but your lifting some really good weights and it would be sad for all your hard work to go to waste!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

right guys, smashed gym today now big curry takeaway time. Something I've not tried before and I see why as it was fecking hard but I loved every ****ing painful minute of it.

Squats:

1x6 on bar

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 90kg, feeling quiet good. not mega but okay,

1x5 on 110kg, that's better, fantastic speed from whole just how it should be.

1x2 on 120kg

1x3 on 135kg, PB equal to vid, will try upload later, but not anything spectacular not as easy as it has been previously. But glad I grinded the reps out. :thumb:

1x6 on 115kg

Deadlifts off Floor:

1x5 on 50kg

1x4 on 80kg

1x2 on 120kg

1x2 on 140kg, really feely the pain, knackered from squats,and the cycling not making excuses though.

1x1 on 160kg speed was probably better on this than the 140kg.

1x2 on 180kg, fail. Only managed 1x1 on 180kg 2nd rep got to knees and ****ing ran out of steam quiet disappointed and really bitter about it, but chin up will smash it next time.

Bent Over Rows:

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 70kg

1x10 on 70kg

Hamstring Curls:

3x10 on 60kg,

Got not too bad a session comback, felt good to be in the gym, and the feel of pain was great, glad I went today and looking forward to be curry takaway,

when will this 200kg dead arrive, unfortunately it is hard to say but probably not yet.

But I was ****,ed after the squats as I knackered myself, and 30 miles a week riding bike, although it wil be another 6 back and to gym. But the cardio will do me wonders. 

Thank you guys for support, you guys got me from this tough time, and **** session or too, it's back to lifting or trying to lift big weights.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Good man! Glad to hear


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done matt , good to read such positivity mate .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave said:


> Good man! Glad to hear


Thanks Big ddave, really appreciate it buddy.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> well done matt , good to read such positivity mate .


Thanks Ewen your the man, again much appreciated dude.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done matey ... good to see you back in the frame


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Thanks Ewen your the man, again much appreciated dude.


we all need a kick up the ass matt , i like this site as it can be so supportive .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done mate,that is the difference right there,repped


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes smashing it brilliant Matt :bounce:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good lad Matt! Keep smashing those weights.

200 will come easy when you do get it, you'll be so pleased


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> stop being a fcuking pussy sort it out and get cracking , your on course for lifting in the BRITISH how many people get that chance .
> 
> matt your a strong lad but your head needs to be strong*er* .


^^^^^^^^^^ Listen to this, the man knows what he's talking about. This game whether focussing on that next big lift, that last atlas stone, or for me getting those last 2 reps out when my muscles are screaming is ALL mental. I added 2 extra letters to ewen's quote.

Toughen your mind up, get tunnel vision. Plan, Prepare, Execute. Know that you are going to do it before you even get to the bar. Be sure how you are going to do it - go over the lift mentally - know your physical weak point so that mentally you can be ready to power through it. Then just do it. Simple.

Get strong mentally, ignore everyone else, they dont matter. There are gits in every gym in the country either cheating every single movement, being massively assisted on every rep or using the worst form to try and impress. I would rather lift 80K with perfect form that 100K with sh1tty form every day of the week. No question.

Good form is going to get you better results, better quality strength and better support muscles.


----------



## big chas (Nov 13, 2011)

hi matt - even on a weak day now you are stronger than you were months ago - that`s progress - it`s a long haul anyway one of the reasons not many people make it ... But you will eventually - just take the positive advice you get from people on here and ignore the others they`re not worth the response ...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

WIll be training tomorrow, I can't wait won't be anything mad, but looking forward to doing a session so roll on tomorrow, might also do abit on Sunday to.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I definitely am aiming for 3-5 on 180kg, next week on deadlift I will see, I mean almost did 2 yesterday, I had 3 pints, was abit light headed, and did a tough squat session, next week I will do deadlifts first, be nice if I could triple 180kg at least would be happy ish with that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good deads mate, l may start doing them myself.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

matt get yourself a ritual heres what i do before every gym session .

6 mins tread mill incline 5.5 speed 5.5

dynamic stretches yates style and face pulls for upper

then exercise specific warm ups .

with each step on the treadmill im thinking how boring is this but i have to do it regardless of how i think so i squeeze tense and flex my muscles imganing viking blood flowing through my veins to my muscles , as i do stretches im checking everything feels good and ready to lift i think of myself as a warrior preparing for battle and failure is not happening .

my warms ups i focus on my tech and speed from the hole making sure im happy then i do my working sets .

from the moment i start on the treadmill to my last rep i have music blasting in my lugs .

this is one of my tunes i listen to .






what im saying is set yourself up to win get your food rest and psych yourself up and you cant help but win .

strong mind strong body .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Ewen, I might just try that mate. Probly will help I wouldn't mind betting, going to send my entry to british soon anyhow, If I need to lift my heart out I will do it. In that comp, because it will be the only time I lift in my life under 20's group.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you wouldnt drive a f1 car flat out till its warmed up so why do it with the most complex `machine` that exists .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> you wouldnt drive a f1 car flat out till its warmed up so why do it with the most complex `machine` that exists .


Very true man,

I just got to give it my best shot, Can't do more than that, if I could pull 200kg though be a dream come true, it would be at the right time.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great session matt, that's just what you needed! That session and approach is inspirational!! Really impressed! 200kg will come Kate just keep eating resting and training hard!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great session matt, that's just what you needed! That session and approach is inspirational!! Really impressed! 200kg will come mate just keep eating resting and training hard!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right did a session today, Not long til my competition now the British, I will have about 4 5 session left, Got to make them good ones. I will be doing the SMOLOV Routine, once my comp is out the way. Will look forward to that.

Squats:

Warm Ups:

1x6 on bar

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 100kg.

Work sets:

1x2 on 112.5kg

1x2 on 112.5kg

1x2 on 112.5kg

1x2 on 112.5kg

1x2 on 112.5kg

1x2 on 112.5kg

1x2 on 112.5kg

so basically 6x2 on 112.5kg very fast from whole considering I did deads only on thursday and heavy squats, felt fantastic and great speed and depth. Will be doing heavy Squats Monday or Tuesday probably. Should be good looking forward to it anyhow. With Bench, but will see if I can get a lift off with the Bench. And ensure someone is spotting me. haha.

Racks Pin 2:

1x3 on 70kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x2 on 120kg

1x3 on 150kg

1x3 on 170kg

1x5 on 200kg YES ****** PB by 2 reps. 441lbs.

1x1 on 220kg Yes ****ing have it. BIG PB 485lbs.

Bench Press:

1x8 on bar

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg

Finished with some leg extensions:

1x8 on 40kg

1x8 on 40kg

1x10 on 30kg.

Felt amazing, if my theory is right which it has been since I have been lifting, I think I am close or will smash 200kg deadlift. I will be going for reps on 180kg next Sunday probably and I seriously think there might be some surprises. Or I hope anyhow.

Will try get some vids on off my Bench and Squats next week, Not sure what I want to hit on the Squat, would like to be able to open on 135kg and I've done 3 on it twice, when gone up to it. THis week should give me a good indication.

Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Been eating alot now, as for tomorrow I might do heavy bench and Squats. Although the latter is a Uncertainty, as I have to be 100% fresh for maximum efficiency and to know were I stand. Hoping for some good results tomorrow. Will try get some videos if possible.

I have been reading alot today about natural ways of overcoming aching and that after workouts, stretching is alot what I have incorporated into my routine before and after it's made a big difference, and I have read up about virgin olive oil, rub it into achy area, in addition to 4 teaspoons, of it daily really is suppose to help, the internet is such useful facility.

PS: If I can get 430 or abit more I think I have a realistic chance under 20's 93kg class. which wouldn't be a bad total as end of August is 11 months of training 16th of Sept Tuesday is 1 year bang on I hope to smash 200kg before this preferably in my comp on the deadlift.

I will keep track on it, and let you all know if VIRGIN OLIVE OIL really helps but Doctor's and reasearch suggests it's a good natural source to help aid recovery.

if the virgin olive oil works tomorrow my back should be fine. Perhaps this is the magic cure.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A lot of lifters do add EVO into their shakes etc so it could well assist, though suspect it's benefits will take longer than 24hrs to be felt!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great effort on the PB Matt, good to see the positivity!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Great effort on the PB Matt, good to see the positivity!


Yeah thanks Jay, starting to get the belief back, I want this badly and I am determined to do my upmost to get it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Olive oil is best when you bathe in it.

Fill the bath and lie in it for 37 minutes each day.

Will relieve aches and pains and aid recovery, plus make you really really strong !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Olive oil is best when you bathe in it.
> 
> Fill the bath and lie in it for 37 minutes each day.
> 
> Will relieve aches and pains and aid recovery, plus make you really really strong !


Yeah just so happened I was told that to, well I am less achy today unless that's a coincident.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...just swooshing thru to see how you are...aching like a wotsit clearly..I use epsom salts, makes me sweat like anything but I find it helps a lot...have a good day...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Flubs,

How are you?!

Right Last night's session:

6/8/12

Stationary bike for about 10 minutes, not that it was entirely necessary as I cycled over 9 miles but still.

Bench:

1x8 on bar

1x8 on 40kg, was nice strict pressing tonight, as it's not long til comp although I try and keep it fairly strict regardless. getting nice kick though and was feeling up for it.

1x5 on 50kg.

1x5 on 60kg, yes that was a sign whether session was going to be a good one, great speed of chest I thought feck me, this is my night.

1x2 on 70kg. Again, felt technque has improved vastly, and a heel on the foot clearly does help get a drive through.

1x3 on 82.5kg Paused, key is it's just got to stop on chest, not mega easy but I am over 90% of my 1rm so this is great and very chuffed definitely a PB. Video below.






Drop set Ix9 on 70kg to finish the flat bench session.

Incline Bench:

1x5 on 60kg

1x7 on 40kg

1x7 on 40kg.

Squats:

1x5 bar

1x5 60kg

1x3 on 90kg,

1x2 on 110kg

1x2 on 125kg

1x3 on 135kg went up to opener and it felt pretty fecking spectacular just got to work on going slightly slower down so I get more momentum on the way up but speed was damn good, got vid, but wont put it up as it's nothing I haven't done. But certainly I think when fresh baby it's going to be a good time!!!!!!!!!! Hoping to genuinely smash 145-150kg squat in this comp and I think it's damn likely. My next session I will need to be 100% as I will be trying to attempt to go up to my second attempt on the squat. and take about more weight out than I can do, to get really use to it.

drop set

1x5 on 110kg.

Leg Extensions:

3x10 on 30kg.

Kept it short but sweet but it wasn't bad. As back wasn't 100% but that olive oil has made huge difference definitely. :thumb: End of next week sometime will be my next session on heavy squats going up to 2nd attempt. Hopefully and not finding it too tough.

Weekend it's going to be hard deadlift session me thinks, can't fecking wait.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good matt, wheres the comp?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> looking good matt, wheres the comp?


Hello Bongon, thanks mate, comp is at this link, http://www.gbpf.org.uk/calendar/ViewCalendar.aspx?id=283

horncastle Lincolnshire.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

sh*t thats miles away. i might have come to watch if it was a bit nearer


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah it's not local unfortunately mate. 3 hr 27 minutes away from were I live.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah it's not local unfortunately mate. 3 hr 27 minutes away from were I live.


you might be better off going up the night before and stayin in a hotel other wise your in for an early start


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I was going to do that mate probably.

Not 100% how I am going to get there to be honest.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good big man! We're all right behind you :beer:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah I was going to do that mate probably.
> 
> Not 100% how I am going to get there to be honest.


get your bro to give you a backy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

chinup said:


> Looking good big man! We're all right behind you :beer:


Yeah cheers, and I HOPE NOT!  But seriously bench did feel great mate. It's alot about technique on it that can boost it big time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if it makesw you feel better geoff capes lives over that way


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah cheers, and I HOPE NOT!  But seriously bench did feel great mate. It's alot about technique on it that can boost it big time.


Lol you'd know if I was RIGHT behind you - heavy breathing etc :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chinup said:


> Lol you'd know if I was RIGHT behind you - heavy breathing etc :lol:


would you pull his ginger bollocks too


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> would you pull his ginger bollocks too


Ewen it's strong ginger and possible a British champion in the making.

Ginger strong and proud


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Gingers are a super breed.

Im Scottish I should know we have a strong strain of the super gene running through us- my beard is proof of this the longer and more ging it gets the more I can lift lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good work Matt nice benching, and Good Luck mate for the comp, do us proud.

Remember what I said, if you want it, even if the weight is outside your 1rm, you can do it if you get your head straight, and know where your weakest point is, be ready for it, and just power through it. Dont be constrained by thoughts of what you can't do, they are not weights you cant lift, they are weights you just haven't lifted yet, or haven't lifted until NOW.

Head straight, body will follow....

:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Diggy buddy, really appreciate that feedback man. Yeah I am really up for it and I am up for putting my body on the line, because I want this more than anything.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good in here matt.

What are your target weights for the comp compared to your last one mate, how,uh higher are your lifts for this one?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well 135 opener Mike, on Squat.

Only did 130 last comp.

82.5kg on Bench only did that last comp 2nd lift. failed 3rd

Deadlifted 182.5kg

opening on 175kg, and

I guess Ideally 150kg

90kg

190kg or abit more we will see. Tempting to do deadlifts tonight, really feel up for it, although I should wait til saturday really.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

would like 430-450 total. But Got to ensure I don't put pressure on myself.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I always set my openers and then see on the day re the 2nd and 3rd lifts... have a general idea but dont set them in stone and either limit or as you say pressure yourself... if it feels good on the day put it up a bit, if not so good then lower... but make sure the openers are ones you can do easily in your sleep with a cold


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

100 squat

130 dead

50 bench .

2nd attempt match previous bests .

3rd set new pb .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

cheers Guys. Yeah absolutely Ewen my lifts might even be abit less than that, cheers GP great to see ya popped in appreciated buddy.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Subbed bro...keep it up man :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cunning plans underway here,good advice given too,keep at it Matt


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good lad, keep up the good work!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right buzzing tonight, later on I will be going to the gym. For some heavy floor deads, 2nd to last session tonight. before Comp. Fronties a few racks and some speed bench with assistances. Won't be there until about 7:30pm-7:45pm Let it die down, eaten alot of food and really psyched up for it can't fecking wait. Feeling great body feel freshes so me hopes it's a good day at the office. Drinking some sports drink Lucozade sports. and Lots of coffee. Will report up later.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck matey hope it's a good session !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, Back from Gym.

Deadlifts:

1x4 on 60kg

1x2 on 90kg

1x3 on 110kg

1x2 on 140kg

1x1 on 160kg, this felt worryingly heavy and should of flew up really, is now having second thoughts, I've worked my **** of in the few months preparation I have had, and it's sucked really. Really want to smash 200kg and my hard work has not paid off.

1x2 on 180kg this is PB but wasn't very nice, felt fecking hard, and I just had no pulling power at all really, and my back felt awkward so I stopped there, not really a session I wanted to happen, it needed and wanted to be better, But it just wasn't there for the taking. Didn't feel like realistically there was another not this evening anyhow. Was hoping to do 3-5 on 185kg but obviously I'm just not strong enough.

Front Squats:1x6 on 60kg

1x6 on 60kg

1x6 on 60kg

Leg Extensions:

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

Hamstring Curls:

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

End of session keep it short, as my back just didnt feel nice, and is aching now, last deadlift session is 20th before this comp if I still go ahead with it. Maybe my expectations are to huge to soon, but it ****es me off, as I've found something with potenial, but I just seem not to be getting anywhere. My upper back feels ****ed. Probably going to have to get a Chiropractic, anyone got deails of any locally to me?!

Because I am not feeling prepared nor my back is just not right after that rackpull session. :confused1: I really hope things go better, I was hoping to just break 200kg on dead in comp, I mean geuinely thought it was doable, but now I'm not sure, These sorts of sessions I get bitter about because I think 180kg is not much weight and I should be smashing it up like any Bolton does with 225kg, But it just don't work.

Time for a ice bath, and a shake possibly. This session I will put behind me and re- focus, but it will be hard, seems like my training isn't improving.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

If your getting a PB in m8 while feeling tired its showing your body is adjusting m8. A PB is still a PB m8 no matter how you look at it, its an improvement.

With a bit of rest and a good feed in you you should feel loads better for the comp.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes I brought it forward chinup and wish I ****in,g hadn't :cursing: seriously ****ed of, and will probably get a early ish night. I am just weak, and will have to ****ing face the facts, 180kg is a **** weight, double weight but not much, but it just feels heavy when I go to lift it, 6 on it and I could say I am getting somewhere, but Just not doable yet, and it's getting to my head.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave said:


> If your getting a PB in m8 while feeling tired its showing your body is adjusting m8. A PB is still a PB m8 no matter how you look at it, its an improvement.
> 
> With a bit of rest and a good feed in you you should feel loads better for the comp.


But dave, When I compare myself to strong athlete's when they're my age, and they're doing 240kg deadlifts at 20yrs old, where am I going seriously wrong?

I am coughing and it's hurting my middle centre of back can you tell me that this is good, I might go to doctor's for scan mate! Monday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Perhaps you should have waited 'till tomorrow for your workout, you'd have been more rested ... don't be impatient young man!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> But dave, When I compare myself to strong athlete's when they're my age, and they're doing 240kg deadlifts at 20yrs old, where am I going seriously wrong?


You aren't going wrong, those athletes have been training a lot longer than you have !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You are supposed to enjoy this ,ffs take the boot off the gas and chill,or you will burn out mentaly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> But dave, When I compare myself to strong athlete's when they're my age, and they're doing 240kg deadlifts at 20yrs old, where am I going seriously wrong?


Were they working shift work like you are? Most of these guys m8 lifting was the be all and end all.

Granted there will be some that work, but loads of things to factor in, rest, food, genetics etc all add up pal.

You are your own biggest problem m8, recognise the PB, it *IS* an improvement and let it be a good thing to see, not a "I could have lifted more", you will lift more in time m8. 180k isnt by any means an easy weight for anyones standards, even for me and im alot heavier than you.

Pound for pound you are stronger than me m8!


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yes I brought it forward chinup and wish I ****in,g hadn't :cursing: seriously ****ed of, and will probably get a early ish night. I am just weak, and will have to ****ing face the facts, 180kg is a **** weight, double weight but not much, but it just feels heavy when I go to lift it, 6 on it and I could say I am getting somewhere, but Just not doable yet, and it's getting to my head.


I deleted that post as didn;t wish to further mind fek you- sorry.

You done a PB mate I'd be happy as Dave says *a PB is a PB.* I would love to be able to do 180 x2 ffs that's a decent lift for felling weak.

Tbh Matt I think it's just one of those sessions that come and go and in this heat as well. Good lifting for this weather the Units I'm training with were all

off their game today- way off. My session was sh it beyond belief today also. Must be the Muggy weather and Ive been told England was hotter

I think you'll smash it dude- don't read too much into today much imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have you ever thought the reason your failing lifts is because your lifting in the 95%+ of your rep max you fcuking muppet .

calm the lifting down and allow progression to do its job .

what happens when you lift at near max effort ? increased chance of injurys failed lifts , what happens when you lower the load and work on explosive power ? more power more kg increases .

matt i know your new to this but you have access to lots of help and you have sought it but you still insist on killing yourself .

for the last 6 weeks ive been in 80% 1rm and hit new pb`s in reps and kg`s every week and the next 4 weeks this will keep on happening , by the end of my 10 week period ill increase by 5% over my max in 1 year thats a 25% increase (potentially) at worst ill do 15-20% over .

you should be on the build up to a big pb not failing easy for you lifts and hurting yourself .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, Ewen, I wouldn't be normally going heavy but as you know I was suppose to do this comp, Perhaps I should simply revisit. and ****ing learn my lesson. One thing Is when I do this Russian Squat routine, I can realax as I won't be doing any floor deadlifts at all. Problem is I don't know how to prepare for a comp. My understanding off how to use the percentages up to comp are ****. I think the reason I am aching alot is because I am simply hitting racks squats and floor deads all to near to each other. A injury might be what I need to realise I'm not in invincible although I know this, I think it's because I'm to keen and to motivated to succeed it's a bad thing really I know. I will dose massively on cod liver oil, virgin oil, and creatine before bed, and hope it ****ing works. :thumbup1:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

matt, stop putting so much pressure on yourself, treat this comp as any other. forget about numbers and breaking records. you,ve got plenty of time for that.

its only been a couple months since your last comp, you,ve got to be realistic about how much progress you can make in such a short space of time. even if you only beat your last total by a couple of kg your still progressing!!!

it looks like your coming to the end of your newbie gains so its time now to train smarter


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well, Ewen, I wouldn't be normally going heavy but as you know I was suppose to do this comp, Perhaps I should simply revisit. and ****ing learn my lesson. One thing Is when I do this Russian Squat routine, I can realax as I won't be doing any floor deadlifts at all. Problem is I don't know how to prepare for a comp. My understanding off how to use the percentages up to comp are ****. I think the reason I am aching alot is because I am simply hitting racks squats and floor deads all to near to each other. A injury might be what I need to realise I'm not in invincible although I know this, I think it's because I'm to keen and to motivated to succeed it's a bad thing really I know. I will dose massively on cod liver oil, virgin oil, and creatine before bed, and hope it ****ing works. :thumbup1:


matt you`ve missed the point its not because your deads squats and whatever are to close its the fact your going to failure , your not a bodybuilder .

failure for strength guys is like losing a bodybuilding comp or being first last .

i have sent you links on peaking before , http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/cycle_peak_taper_dominate;jsessionid=18FD8853BAC7AAC1DB36BCFBC6DA0BB5-mcd02.hydra

http://www.e-normous.biz/russian_power_lifting.html

this is what im going by .

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

like anything you have to build up not go flat out all the time .

if you do somlov squat routine you wont be relaxing .

your over thinking and second guessing everything you do then your working in 95%+ zone and failing then you spit your dummy out .

you`ve made it to the british so you must be decent at shifting weight all you have to do is pick a routine and follow it not get carried away with moving a weight you couldnt lift 6 weeks ago , take this 200kg deadlift for example week 1 you try to lift it but cant week 2 your still trying to lift it week 3 still trying now were on week 50 and you just lifted it 1 inch .

drop the weight and work on speed 140 8x3 next session 142.5 8x3 next session 145 8x3 keep the speed there this will punch up your max .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Matt, look at usain bolt his whole season prep was aimed at the Olympics. He's been getting slagged off for not running his best and losing races but when it came to the big one his preparation was perfect and he peaked just at the right time. It's about periodisation you can't be 100% every week in the strength game. Do you think andy Bolton PBS every session does he fcuk! Think about your training more and ffs stop beating yourself up your your own worst enemy!

PB reps well done!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right got a few things todaay to get sorted. 1. is go to Library to get my form sent off.

2.) Go up town for a big fry up.

3.) weigh myself.

4.) Eat big all day.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you feeling better you moody fcuker


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tired today, but going out for fresh air soon. I guess it will come but it just will take time. people doing those lifts have been doing it for years something I must remember.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tired today, but going out for fresh air soon. I guess it will come but it just will take time. people doing those lifts have been doing it for years something I must remember.


not only that matt but they built up to them lifts .

you dont wake up one day and just go pull 300kg you have to start somewhere .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm so hungry it's unreal


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, Sorted everything that needed to be done, today. Will be training tomorrow, looking forward to it. Sorted my Entry Form so that's sent off, so it's all go now for the British NO going back.

Can't wait for it!

GAME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smash it ginger bollocks .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right got a few things todaay to get sorted. 1. is go to Library to get my form sent off.
> 
> 2.) Go up town for a big fry up.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


>


has ole ginger knackers been on the lash ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> has ole ginger knackers been on the lash ?


He was drinking at home last night giving it biggies about how much he can drink then next minute hes upstairs being sick lol then when confronted this morning he said it was because he had a tbsp of EVOO while he was drinking :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wishes my back would go back to normal, hopes this niggle will go away, as it could set me right back. Feels like I might of pulled a muscle. :blowme:

I've tried everything under the sun, but nothing wants to work.

Don't know if it's just really ****ing stiff, I feel literally stiff as a plank!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i doubt its a muscle :whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> i doubt its a muscle :whistling:


Nah just really stiff mate, it's ****ing annoying not really an ache it's hard to explain. Feel like an old man. Doing some pressing tomorrow so should be good, and other bits, Benching is so easy, it's nice, I was looking at the IPF world records and I for the GBPF, I came to realisation that something was wrong, the records are as good and better than the BPO how can that, be right?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nah just really stiff mate, it's ****ing annoying not really an ache it's hard to explain. Feel like an old man. Doing some pressing tomorrow so should be good, and other bits, Benching is so easy, it's nice, I was looking at the IPF world records and I for the GBPF, I came to realisation that something was wrong, the records are as good and better than the BPO how can that, be right?


no idea .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, sounds like you're having an interesting time at the moment Matt. All I can say is keep going and this will pass. Have a good day and thanks for dropping into mine and your message. Apprecaited.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning, sounds like you're having an interesting time at the moment Matt. All I can say is keep going and this will pass. Have a good day and thanks for dropping into mine and your message. Apprecaited.


Cheers, FLubs, I am training this morning,. Had my power breakfast, 1 coffeee, 3 boiled eggs, two pieces of toast, bowl of porridge.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, Got home to find I ****ing left my journal at the gym, that'll probably be thrown out grrrrrrrrr:cursing: About from that though really a good session and some good poundages lifted.

Bench:

1x6 bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x2 on 87.5kg, Video to follow:






Speed Sets:

1x5 on 72.5kg

1x5 on 72.5kg

Tricep Pushdowns:

1x12 on 30kg

1x12 on 30kg

1x12 on 30kg

OHP:

1x6 on 20kg

1x6 on 20kg

1x6 on 30kg

1x5 on 40kg this was purely to stretch out my upper back.

Squats:

1x6 on bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 70kg

Speed sets:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 115kg

1x2 on 125kg

Work Sets:

1x1 on 135kg, THis felt fantastic, really was happy, kept it nice and controlled on the way down, really focusing on drilling speed from the base, which I think I achieved very well.

1x1 on 145kg. Do have vid, but camera memory was full so unfortunately It cut off once I got down and came just over half way up. Regardless, it was done well, most I've taken off, so hapyy with this, felt quiet tough but great considering I'm nearing my 1rm, really good from the bottom again, Nice and slow down and controlled and again, really trying to drill up from base. :thumb: Me thinks 150 plus is a definite 85-90% possibility in this comp without a doubt, back was much better today, although I know I'm not 100%, What's so rewarding for me, is this comp, I don't know what my exact top ends are,

1x5 on 70kg drop set.

Yet I've taken 2nd lift attempts on Squat 145 today which really wasn't bad, might be able to double it. and doubled 87.5kg on bench more than I've ever taken out etc, so really it's fabulous, because those two lets say on a 90% day totals 232.5kg with one attempt left on both squat and bench, and with my opener on deadlift. 407.5kg with 2 attempts left on deadlift. So I think a Big improvement is there and really for grabbing, I just can NOT UNDER NO circumstances let nerves beat me, Because I think 430 plus is really achieveable.

I've put alot of effort in this comp, and my determination and will, has and will ensure I ****ing make some big **** lifts. Failure won't happen and it won't be an option, because I think I could seriously have a chance of getting placed in this British. As long as only 2 people are in my section LOL.

Leg Extensions:

1x12 on 30kg

1x10 on 30kg

1x10 on 30kg

Hamstring Curls:

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg 6 plates 10kg each.

Hack Squats:

1x5 on 75kg plus runner

1x5 on 75kg plus runner

1x5 on 95kg plus runner this was ****ing fatiguing.

All in all a very satisfying session and it's all coming together now!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You following advice mat on %age of PB as per Ewen, or you maxxing it everytime, which is a temptation. You're not a BB-er, no need to do max lifts the whole time, you'll stall mate. 

You should log the %age of 1rm against each buddy, the people would know.

Great work though.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work Moggs but why are you going above your openers 3 weeks out from competition?

You should have built up to openers 2 weeks to 10 days before comp then rested/done light work like I said...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session but you've not listened to advice and are lifting near your 1rm on bench and squats!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

who is the fella spotting you, hes got a set of invisable carpets under his arms

mate, try and take that bar down more controlled, its looks like its hitting you chest pretty hard


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> who is the fella spotting you, hes got a set of invisable carpets under his arms
> 
> mate, try and take that bar down more controlled, its looks like its hitting you chest pretty hard


He also looks a Cnut!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Lightweight!

Keep hammering them legs big lad!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

That skinny **** lol, can bench 105kg, amazing you look at him and he should't be able to bench 40kg LOL.

Cheers Shaunmac,

I will be doing speed work this week on deadlifts,

My back has helped today, hung for 4 minutes on the pull up bar, and did 20 minutes stretchs very important.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi mate.

Looking @ the bench vid I'd try

Arching the back more & keeping more tension in the back/shoulder blades.

That will prob bring the legs back some & help with stability on heavier weights.

When I hit the bench I grab the bar & stretch my back/chest up till it's very arched.Then keep that tension in the muscles & lower to the bench (Dave Tate Style)


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Been away a while mate good to see you still smashing it!

See you signed up for a new comp ? Good luck lad hope you smash it  .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks good in the vid Matt as far as I can see ....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> who is the fella spotting you, hes got a set of invisable carpets under his arms
> 
> mate, try and take that bar down more controlled, its looks like its hitting you chest pretty hard


Yeah that is one baggy top lol

Yeah moggs 3 weeks out from comp all your bench should really be paused now! Don't make the same mistake I did and come away with a sh1t bench because of it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Listen to big bro Moggsy !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Trust, In the GBPF it's got to stay paused stop on chest, which that vid I clearly did, Trust me, my lifts might be ****, but they're **** not because of my technique or the way I train , they will be **** like most others because we're weak!

That's my philosophy anyhow. I am so ****ing hungry it's unreal.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I have perfect sort of build for benching, short upper arms. I should really be a world class bencher. Yawn"!""""


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you`ve got ginger bollocks .


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi Matt... ok re poundages and what to go up to... well I do things a bit diff to the norm or what most suggest, I believe that to lift heavy one has to lift heavy... the exception in my case is with the deadlift... I usually try to lift heavy every other week although at the moment I have a plan I am following that was rather hastily put together by a friend who is pretty damned accomplished when it comes to powerlifting... as for jumps in weight when you manage to get one (with good form and techniquq if not perfect) then I tend to jump as follows... 2.5 for bench, 5 for squats and deads... if youre talking how big a jump during the warm ups this varies per exercise... tbh if I manage a good lift and it feels comfortable then I will put the weight up... and keep going up till I cant lift it anymore then jiggory pokery about with things to make sure I can get it moving...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Trust, In the GBPF it's got to stay paused stop on chest, which that vid I clearly did, Trust me, my lifts might be ****, but they're **** not because of my technique or the way I train , they will be **** like most others because we're weak!
> 
> That's my philosophy anyhow. I am so ****ing hungry it's unreal.


Wait you're not seriously suggesting those were your paused reps? They were crap by non-paused standard bench reps. I'm not talking about how much you're lifting I'm just saying to do paused reps in the run up to comp whatever you're lifting as it is a slightly different movement popping it off chest compared to touch and go. If in doubt just count 1...2 on chest then pop it off!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Wait you're not seriously suggesting those were your paused reps? They were crap by non-paused standard bench reps. I'm not talking about how much you're lifting I'm just saying to do paused reps in the run up to comp whatever you're lifting as it is a slightly different movement popping it off chest compared to touch and go. If in doubt just count 1...2 on chest then pop it off!


Trust me I know I can do it! Don't you fecking worry now sod off.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You failed last time :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thread closed as per Mat's request.


----------

